# Poor Responder........part 40



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

beachgirl -   

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachelx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sonia - I do hope it wasn't AF last night.  

Francie - I am so very sorry; as you say, this is a cruel game and the luck is not fairly divided. I wish I could offer more comfort.  

Beach - set your dh on the clinic  - you don't need any further stress.  

Laura B - any news??


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

It was AF, and I got a BFN this morning

 to Francie, like you said I to am so ANGRY too, angry at myself for being useless, angry at the hospital when I was pregnant with Bethany and they didn't put me on baby aspirin (family history of clotting), she would have been 2 years old now and Angry at this whole infertility thing. Angry at people like Kerry Katona - just opens her legs and hey presto she is pregnant and has NO thought of her unborn baby (given birth to him now) and still taking drugs. The past three years we have gone through so much, just give me a break.

Well Plan B will be put into action regarding DHEA etc and we are going to try at IVI Alicante in September/October time for our 4th IVF Treatment. If that doesn't work then I know I have tried everything and will be looking into egg donation.

Thankyou so much for your support, I shall be going more on the IVI Alicante and egg donation boards now. But will pop in now and again to see how you are all doing.

Good luck to those testing soon.

Sonia xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Francie, I'm so sorry, so so sorry.  I know that doesn't help and I don't blame you at all for being angry and bitter and just fed up, why if you have suffered so much already is there not a karmic rule that says you are entitled to the opposite now.  You've paid your dues with three lost pregnancies and years of trying, not to mention all the money, so why can it not be your turn.
None of this is your fault and yet you still have nothing...it is so unfair. 

the only consolation is that you have a fantastic mindset and an appreciation of the good things in your life which will help you overcome these feelings even though they must be overwhelming now.     

You have had a lot of treatment in 6 months, no wonder it is devastating.  Perhaps after a break you may feel differently about carrying on.  You deserve an NHS go at the very least, logistical difficulties notwithstanding.  Or an attempt in Turkey...keep me company perhaps? (!)

oh no and just seen your post too Sonia, this is a nightmare. I'm so sorry, truly this is so unfair and of course you are angry.  hold onto plan B 

sending thoughts to both your husbands too  

lots of love


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Sonia & Francie -     so sorry to hear your news - am thinking of you both  

Beachy -   I hope DH sorts out the nurses     

Juicy - You only need one hun     Good luck for ET   

LB - Wow, 5 embies - are we looking at quins on this thread?   

Jening - Great news about the HB.  I haven't succumbed to a doppler but as I've had the morning sickness that's kept me reassured.

Steph - Fantastic news on your follies - I hope they all continue to grow as they should   

Hello to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals - have been out all day with my Mum and just got back.  I now need to have a shower before we go out for food.  I'll have a proper read through tomorrow.

xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sonia and Francie        so sorry girls. You both have every right to be angry   Its so unfair i know. Please take care of yourselves today. We are all thinking of you     Today and the next few weeks will be bad its only natural. Lots of treats and maybe get away for a few days so you can get some time to heal with your other halves? 

Beach - how annoying re you clinic - glad DH is getting on to them this afternoon. I expect you are in emotional overdrive. I can't believe you can be messed about so much by your own clinic. anyway hope its bloods and scan tomorrow.   Presume you are still hanging in there with no bleeding so that's got to be good.    LB and Mirra have my moby so will keep you alll updated   Thanks for asking!
Chat later girlies
NW


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Sonia - so sorry for your news this morning   .  It is so unfair there are no words to say.  Look after and spoil yourself and DH and spend some time together to let this heal.  Plan B sounds like a good one and I wish you every success in the future.  Thinking of you.

Swoo x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Sonia    sorry to hear your news but great that you can stay positive with PLAN B


I just got a call from the embriologist. My two embies are doing well so instead of ET tomorrow, she wants to go to Blast with ET on Saturday.  Has anyone else had experience of going to blast with only 2.  Dont know what to do. I have until tomorrow to decide, Just feel I want them back in now, but also want to give them best possible chance.

TracyM


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Francie - Your post made me cry, thats exactly how I feel too, this is our 4th IVF.. 4th! There is only so much you can take a.  Feet up, have some wine/ choc/ vodka.. what ever you want.  Life is cruel and unfair. I wish it wasn't/

Sonia -   Same to you honey.  Glad you have a plan B but sorry you are having to use it.

Well I'm bit confused, went to hosp for my jab and asked to speak to the embryologist and he was a bit abrupt with me like I shouldn't ask, although was on the phone and could just hav been his accent.  Well he said they haven't graded yet, they do that tom.  He said today is irrelevant tomorrow is the important day.  I asked about cells and he aid they are '4 cell, 4 cell, 4 cell'... does that mean 3 are 4 cell or all of them?  They also changed my appointment from 8am to 10am tom.  I'm worried thats because they are slow.    Anyway, not too much longer to wait now.  

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia- really sorry to hear your news    sounds ike you have a good plan in place once you get through this xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How you feeling today beach?
XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- once we get this clinic sorted I'll be fine, jsut come in from the garden to make some lunch for us both, DH has been on a conference call since 10.30 so he's busy upstairs.  I feel ok, no bleeding which I'm taking as  a good sign so just hoping that levels are increasing for tomorrows blood results. 

How are you?  Apart from being annoyed at the embryologist


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok.  Feeling tired, think i have too many drugs in my body! 

I'm more confused than annoyed with him, I'm worried he was a bit off as he has bad news rather than he was just busy. Tim is out so I'm here on my own, think I will go get myself some lunch too.

Do you get blood results back same day?    How do you feel in yourself?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LB- yes we'll get the results tomorrow afternoon, so hoping that they're doing their thing and mutiplying now, keep telling them that this time next yr we'll all be sat in the garden together...enjoy your lunch x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as off out very soon to help my brother do some decorating in his new flat -
*
Francie* and *Sonia* - so, so sorry to read your news - you are right, it is so unfair and I really wish things were different  Sending you both lots and lots of  - take care 

Back later,

Steph xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

just popped on to say.....Francie and Sonia....-      

Beach...   ....    ...

Laura -        .....P..M...A....MRS...xxxxxx

Steph - Looking good.... 

hope everyone is well catch up later...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Quick update from me- DH has rung clinic and we're having bloods and a scan tomorrow, they've warned us that it might be too early to see anything but at least it might give us some idea as to what's happening.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just aswell was going to sort them out....


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

That's good news beachgirl   Will be thinking of you  

Rachel x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Beach,

Glad you got the clinic sorted out, although there may not be a heart beat tom they can see the fetal pole (?) or somthing so should be able to give you an idea whats happening.  

XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracy - Didn't read your post properly.  Wow blasts with only 2?? They must be impressed with them.  What do they see are the benefits of going to blast with 2?  I always thought blasts let them weedle out the best from a bigger selection, if they are both going back not sure what the benefits are? I'd definately ask a few more questions. But sounding very positive.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - sonia and francie I am so sorry that it wasn't your turn this time and don't worry about being angry it is so unfair that in this fertility game some seem to have it all while others have nothing   I did have six micarriages ( DH has dogey gene and I have subtle blood clottting disorder ) then was blessed eventually after years with my children but then my third baby died at the age of six months old last year due to complications after second open heart surgery and possible neglect so I am desperate now again for another baby so I understand your anger when it can't be your turn as it should be and Sonia your anger also with the hospital over Bethany. I hope that you will be able to fufil your dreams but I know the place you are right now and it is not easy at all.  

Beach I hope you get some positive news when you go for your scan and bloods tomorrow.

Laura 7 eggs that is great - I didn't have time to post yesterday but pleased for you - I do think sometimes its the accent rather then them being off or so I have found so far ( then again I probably have driven Ugar to despair!!) look forward to tomorrow's news.

Steph great news about your follies!! I think we are going to miss each other as I will be out there around 28th/29th May depending on how I respond as starting stims here - but let me know it would be great to meet up.

Juicy am I right are you going to be out there 3rd June are you going to Jinemed for all the treatment or are you starting stims here first? I think we will definately be there at the same time - have you been before?, I haven't I'm a complete novice with all of this!!

Hi everyone else - gotta run as dinner to make.

This thread moves so quickly difficult to keep track!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Karen - not long now til your Turkish sun!  
LB - 4 cells sounds spot on   Don't worry, they are on track. i know its more impt what they are tomorrow but if they are growing well you should have some excellent ones.
Beach - thats good about tomorrow then    Hoping for good news.
Tracey - to be honest I've never heard of that with 2 embies. Usually going for blasts mean selecting the best out of a whole bunch but you will be having 2 put back anyway?   I would really question what they are trying to achieve as some embies are better off inside you. If they don't make it then you will have nothing to transfer and if they do make it then they would have done anyway inside you. sorry that's just my personal opinion - Ask what percentage usually achieve blast as it won't be 100%, even if its 50% you could be unlucky.
What a lovely day! Been for a cuppa at a friends.  
Love to all
nicsk


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi guys - just a quickie as I have an exhibition tonight.
Sorry to hear sonia and Francie 
Good luck Luara  
Way to go Little Jen and Jennig 
Back soon


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Nicks - Did they have to push you in a wheelbarrow arund to your friends for tea!   She must be waiting for me to return to the country to make an appearence?! So its your birthday next thurs?  I reckon she'll be hear by then.

Bugle - hello... how you feeling?

Mirra - Did you get your test results back?

Hello to everyone else.
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Laura!    Sounds good..

Tracy - unusual ...indeed. Sounds like good quality, though...

Beach - everything sounds oK?  Good luck with the scan....

Hello to everybody else....

I & DH stopped talking with me about ttc altogether...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Sonia and Francie - I'm so, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you're piling into the wineand can come to terms with it.  

Laura - rthe test showed it's not bacterial - looks like I've had a virus. The doc didn't think it was anything to worry about when I pressed him, so hopefully it'll just go away soon.
Ooooooooooooh! ET tomorrow! How many are you having put back?

Beach - the best of luck for the scan tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.

Tracy - I'm with the others - I don't get why they're hanging on with two? I think they'd be better in a natural environment, as the whole point is they go to blasts inside you? get on to that consultant in the morning I'd say.

Nicks - only days from your due date! is she going to be late, do you think?

All the rest of you - hello!

Just watching You're Fired - must pop off, as it's my fave prog of the week!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - good luck for ET! Yes how many can they put back in Turkey? Can't wait to read your news!   Wheelbarrow! Cheeky monkey!   DH drove me round cos he was doing some electrics for them.
Beach - thinking of you for tomorrow too   
Mirra - glad not bacterial   Hope its settling now. bubs is deffo going to be late I think  
Hi bugle - how's it going?  
Inc - good to see you checking in.  
I'm off to bed now.
Chat tomorrow
Nicks


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Miranda - am watching You're Fired too...love it!!  what a shower.  Me and dh can't believe Sir Al has forgiven Michael for that chicken fiasco/i'm jewish stunt!  Get well soon from that virus

Nicki W sleep well, hope you don't have too much longer to wait
Laura - all at four cells sounded great!  Good luck for tomorrow!!      really hope so much this is the one

Kazzie, thank you, I know it's hard to keep track but I'm not due at Jinemed for the time being.  I am keeping it in reserve in case my next cycle doesn't work, it's an NHS go.  
I had hoped it would be June but when we had our pre-treatment appt at NHS hospital yesterday, I discovered that despite my high fsh, a downregging protocol which I refused to have.  So now my appt has been put back to June, and i can't start till July.  They were supposed to phone me after discussing with consultant too...has anyone phoned me though?!  no!

Hoping to move to Barts actually and then if no joy, poss Jinemed in September

So so sorry about your darling baby   .   to you and family.  Really hope your tx works  x

Good luck tomorrow Beachgirl, hope the scan is good

hello everyone else x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

quick one as need to get to bed - up early tomorrow to go in to Harley Street again for second follicular tracking scan. I spoke to Dr Ertan Saradogan, the consultant who the clinic sent the scan report to this afternoon - he was of a different opinion to the lady who scanned me and thinks the follicle on my left ovary was too big at 14mm on day 3 to be this months egg - he thinks it may be an odd follicle left over from last month. However he says the right ovary having 2 follicles means that everything still looks good for going for Natural IVF next week, providing one or both of them have grown.... so fingers crossed!   

*TracyM* - I'm with the others re the blasts - the fact that they think they are strong enough embies to go to blastocyst is very, very encouraging, but as they are the only two and so obviously they are the strongest embies you have, maybe they would be best off back inside you.

Love to all and talk tomorrow - good luck Laura!!   

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Beach - Good luck for today     As the others have said, it may be too early to see anything.  My friend in HK had a scan at 6w+4 and only saw a sac - she had another scan yesterday at 7w+4 and saw a heartbeat.  Will be thinking of you   

Tracey - On my first IVF I had 6 embryos and they took them to blast - I only had 2 to put back.  If I had two embies I personally would want them back inside me asap.  As the others have said, I thought they went to blast to select the best ones to put back.  On the positive side of things, your embryologist must think you have some good quality embies there if they are considering taking them to blast.  Good luck     

Nickster - Come on lady, we all want to see Nickster Junior.  Are you on the raspberry leaf tea yet?

LB - If your embryologist was blase about your embies I'm sure it was because they must be of good quality - if they weren't so good, they would be concerned and would want you back there asap to pop them back inside you.  Good luck for ET today   

Steph - Good luck for today     Two follies is good      

Mira - Glad you don't have an infection - hope things firm up for you soon  

Hello to everyone else  

Going out for afternoon tea today at a posh hotel in Honkers with my Mum - she goes home tonight    It's also really hot today.  I've invested in one of those UV umbrellas to keep the sun off me - I now feel very Chinese as that's what all the locals do - I expect I look a real wally with my umbrella, but I don't care, it keeps me cool and stops me from sweating like pig  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's going to be hot here too, Emma! And I'm off work today and tomorrow - whoo!

Just got to find some clothes suitable for gardening and slather myself in cream and I'm all set.

I've discovered the cause of the runny bum I think. I was drinking shedloads of cranberry juice all the way through, but didn't realise there was aspartame in it. I laid off it last night and voila! No nighttime trip to the loo. I'm on water with squeezed lemon in it now - any suggestions as to a drink that's a bit more interesting but isn't sweet?

I'll have to have a troll round a supermarket i think, and buy some cran juice with no aspartame in it. Amazing - even my lime and lemon cordials have aspartame, and the lime even has that phenyline stuff that's so bad for you. I only have a tiny trickle as I'm a squash wimp, too!

And I've even diluted the cranberry juice - maybe that's what's staved it off till now.

Beach - good luck for today! What time is the scan and bloods?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just off now so back later on x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Just wanted to wish beach,Laura and steph luck for today  
And to say how sorry I am for Francie and sonia  
Mir glad its viral and hope it clears up soon! 
Emma enjoy your tea!
Hi Nicks and everyone else 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Merse! Actually, now I'm sure it's not viral - I haven't been feeling ill, just squitty, so it must be the aspartame.  
Are you working today? I need my hair cut! Bit of a drive tho...

Oo, Beach - don't take any messing today, ok? These health people can sometimes be a bit funny.

Well, I got my old shorts on! With the top button undone and they're still a bit snug, but I have my legs out!

Going to take the doggles out now - be back in an hour or so hoping for good news about your scan.    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just off out to London - Beachy - good luck hon  will be thinking of you xx

Have a great day everybody! 

Steph xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all...doing some gardening....but here when you both get back...

thinking of you....


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Laura, sorry I made you cry love.  Last thing you need now.     for ET today. 

Beach,     for the scan and the latest bloods.  You're doing so well staying sane and positive.  Hang in there.

Mirra, glad you managed to identify the guilty culprit causing the squittiness.  To my mind here's alot of nonsense talked about the benefical powers of cranberry juice. As a sufferer of chronic cystitis I can confirm it definitely doesn't help that (but other thnigs do so if any one gets it often and wants soem tips, pm me). 

Kazzie, thanks for sharing your story.  I am so, so sorry for the loss of your baby.  Wishing you    for this treatment.

Thanks to you all for your kind words. It makes such a difference to get support from people who are going through the same struggles. I did another test today just to make sure.  Another BFN.  The shock is wearing off now and I am feeling so, so sad.  I don't even feel like drinking.  

We always said that this would be our last go. Now of course I'm finding it so hard to let go of our dream of being parents.   I so wish we had changed clinics for our last go as I think the care we got was not good.  All our 3 IVF goes have been at the same clinic and I wonder if a different one might have got a better outcome for us.    I don't think our dr explored all possible protocols for a poor responder.  She used Gonal F as a first line and only agreed to switch the Menopur when I suggested it and we used the buserilin all three times.  I think if I'd stimmed for a few days longer instead of going for EC in time to catch the follicle that turned out to be a cyst, all 4 eggs collected might have been mature.  Above all I am peeved that we didn't get a day 3 scan.  This time that would have picked up the cyst and we would have postponed the cycle. Just 8 months ago on a dose of 225 menopur every 2 days I produced 4 good follies for our last IUI.  And just 6 months ago I got 100% fertilisation with our first IVF so it's hard to believe my eggs have got that much worse.

Of course we could find the money for another cycle - we're so in debt what's a few more grand. But I'm wary of clutching at straws.  The reality is the outcome of the last 2 cycles has been just one 2 cell embie.  However you look at it that's not good and it must be a reflection of my eggs being [email protected] The odds of a fresh cycle working must be tiny and I don't know if I can bear to go through another few months of hoping and building up for a fresh cycle, only to go through this crushing disappointment again.  My poor DH doesn't deserve it.  My treacherous womb has betrayed us both again.   

The one thing I have decided is I'm not going to waste my time with a follow-up appointment.  If the dr says "your eggs are no good"  I'd say "that's what I told you last time and you said it wasn't true. We've just wasted 5 grand proving I was right".  And if she says "it's not your eggs" I would believe her this time. 

  xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Francie, 

my love I just want to give you a big    ...Im so sorry you are going through all this ....I must admit we felt the same at my last clinic thats why we decided to go to Jinemed for our last try as it was away from bad memories and it meant a wee holiday aswell...
They always say you know in your heart when it is time to give up...I know Im not you..but If it was me just give yourself time to get over this cycle sweetie..dont make any decisions yet...these cycles really bring you down but you dont need me to tell you that..I never felt like a drink either...you only get a bad head and end up feeling worse anyway..maybe just concentrate on healing yourself now take some vitamins eat some good food..I know you dont feel like it but it will make you feel better.. 

These decisions are not set in stone and you never know what is round the corner, I'd say if you are still contemplating it then you are not ready to give up yet...I understand about the debt..do I ever but dont torture yourself with what if's, if ony we had...because it will take you to that dark pit and you dont want to go there sweetie...look to the future....       
Im here all day if you want to chat...in between planting and weeding.... 

Sorry cant be more of help...just dont want you to think you are going through all this on your own...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura...-      ..come on MRS..xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Francie.   I always wondered how I'd feel after 'the last cycle'. The Jinemed was that last cycle for me and thank heaven I didn't have to find out. I seriously didn't think I had the strength to soldier through another cycle after the stress of my London cycles.

But I think I would have, after experiencing the Jinemed and going 'on holiday' to do it. I would have tried the once more, because it wasn't as horribly stressful doing it that way - in fact, it was rather lovely!

Lick your wounds for a little while, but it doesn't sound like you're ready to quit yet. Laura's proved you can have very different cycles - for some of us (me included) much of our poor response is down to pure stress.

We'll be here to support you, whatever you decide.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn.  I just typed a post with personals and lost it.

So short story is...... thanks all you girls for the replys about taking my two embies to blast. Been on phone to embriologist, and she says that taking them to blast is not just to find the best of a good crop, but to wheedle out any that might affect the implantation of the best. So out of my 2, if one turned out not to be so good on day of transfer, it would not be replaced as it could affect the other. If they were both transferred on day 3, you would never know. If either, or both of them did make it to day 5, then they must be excellent quality.

I have taken the risk, and will be going for a day 5 transfer. Fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone today who are having scans, ET,
Beach.  keeping fingers crossed for you.
Laura, good luck for ET
Sonia and Francie   so sorry.
and everyone else going through procedures today.

TracyM


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Tracey....    ...keep going sweetie...xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

good luck tracey for embies    Hi everyone at work so must be quick!!

A question for you Turkey goers - I have read on the internet that you need to buy a visa at the airport per person including any children however I also found that it says you can only pay in euros or american dollars is that right or can you use a £10 pound english note each?

Thanks Karen


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

english is fine, i jsut went for a little trip and really liked istanbul.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Karen - Ten English pounds each as they say...yes we paid £10 dh,me £10 and ds £10 he is 11 yrs but dont know if its cheaper for younger children...I'd just take enough for all to cover you...they would rather have english money to turkish at the visa bit too as thats what they asked for...better for them I think...good luck and enjoy Istanbul...we did... ....


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Francie/Sonia - I am so sorry for both of you and, yes, it is gutting when K.Katona/Shannon Matthews' mother/some chav at my sister's work who is gaily smoking and drinking her way through pregnancy find it so easy.  When Darwin talked about the "clumsy, wasteful blundering, low and horribly cruel works of nature" he was quite right.  Luckily, because nature is so cr%p at this we do now have hope in the form of ART!  Please, please don't give up - it doesn't sound as though either of you is ready at this stage.  You truly never know what your next cycle will hold or even what will happen naturally while you are busy planning.  Meanwhile, take time out to comfort yoursleves.  Francie - if your gut says change clinic then change.  A new one will probably take a fresher look at a new patient anyway!  Sonia - I'm glad you have the Alicante plan.    

LauraB - any news from the Egg Queen 

Beach - hope you are ok!

Gabs - good to hear from you! 

Steph - good luck today - sounds like things are looking positive. 

Mirra - try Happy Monkey drink - it's acai and pomegranate juice and isn't sweet.  It's yummy - you just have to get round the ridiculous name!

Karen - hi there!

Tracy - good luck! 

Merse - hello!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Scan this morning showed something but it was very small for 5+5, only 4mm but bloods have trebled since Monday from 470 to 1399 so although we're not out of the woods it's better than we thought it would be.  Got another scan next Thursday so praying that they keep growing x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach hun - that's promising then!    Spose you didn't expect to see a whoppa in there but great news that those bloods are still going up. I am so pleased for you!  
LJ - hi - well said re Darwin!  
LB - thinking of you hun      
Gabs - hows that garden?

Been to MW again today. Head still not engaged   but otherwise all well. Have consultant appt next week, followed by the membrane sweep if nothing happening. Then I spose induction at term plus 12 (truely negative me!). Anyway I just have to go and buy short sleeved T shirts in MOthercare this pm cos only got one so DH is taking me - surely that will induce labour and I'll never wear them! My sunlounger from Tesco Direct is coming tomorrow so I'll be all set for some ZZZZ's in the  
Love to all
NW


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Getting there next..getting houes valued tomorrow Ive Pm'd you take care..xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Beachy - That's great news about your levels - things are looking promising.  Great that you saw a sac at the scan too.  Sooo pleased for you that things are looking up    

Nickster - Blimey, your LO is comfy in there and doesn't want to come out.  I think your theory of buying new mat clothes will mean she'll make an appearance soon.  

Think I might have a kidney infection - have had lower back pain on the right hand side for the past two days.  No other pain apart from that.  Gonna phone the docs tomorrow for an appointment.  My Mum went home earlier   so am all on my own now - DH is away and not back 'til Sat.  Off to bed now  

Hello to everyone else  

xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma - hi there. Do hope the kidneys are ok! 

Beach - good news!  I know you'll still worry but it is much, much better!  

Nicks - sunlounger sounds good. Hope Little Miss gets her head sorted and puts in an appearance!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi to all

Sorry no personals, but just wanted to say hi to everyone and wish you all luck and    with everything.  Not been on the thread for a bit, as trying to stay sane and when I come on the site I find myself looking at everyone's symptoms. Not really helpful    during your 2WW.

Anyway, hope to be back tomorrow and catch up with you all then.  

Swoo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Oh that sounds promising!    

Me post coming up.. sorry.

Well got there this morning and had to wait 2 hours for ET, nearly burst, then they said they were putting all the embies back (5) as 2 were only 5 cells and prob wouldn't work but the others were ok, but still not ready adequate in the cell deptarment.  Had one at 6,7 and 8 cell.  All graded at 2 but I have a photo of them and I think they very generous with the grading, they are not even celled and are fragmented.  I cried for all the 4 hours in the hospital.  Staff were all lovely.  Met with the professor before I left and he said overall it was a good cycle and if this doesn't work I should try again as I had 7 top quality eggs.  But if they were so good why did I get such crap embies? I feel so awful, can't believe I was silly enough to let myself get my hopes up.  Looks like I'm back to square one but just don't know what else I can do.  Feel like I've tried everything.  

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    you're not back to square one, you're PUPO and you'll have a positive cycle this time. I know it's hard but try and stay focused and calm and enjoy your next few days. When are you coming home?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Laura - please please don't give up!  First off - this cycle may yet work; you are having 5 embies transferred.   

Second, even if it doesn't, you produced 7 top quality eggs!!  Remember eggs need sperm to make embryos so the embryo quality isn't just down to your eggs!  Maybe Tim produced a slightly dodgy batch this time.  That can happen. Who knows?  Your doctor has told you not to give up and has told you your had a good cycle with top quality eggs.  Fertility doctors are not known for their  optimism or for givign away compliments on egg quality!    

Please just hang in there - you have every reason to be hopeful!   

And congratulations on being PUPO! 

Swoo - nice to see you.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, Just had such high hopes.  Not stopped crying all day.  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura, with your texts I thought it had all gone wrong! How can you possibly be downhearted with FIVE grade 2s on board? And one is the right number of cells, which is what you had last time - one eight-cell!

Really, don't panic - plenty of pregnancies have happened with slow growers, and you have five shots at success this time.

Honestly - five! Why are you saying your body is crap when you produced seven great eggs? The reality is you have a good chance this time, a really good chance.

Beach - brilliant news that you have a sac in the right place and rising levels. Fab. Hope everything keeps going and you can start to relax soon.

Sorry I haven't been around - fell asleep in the sun on my bed. Completely shattered.
Going to walk the dogs and freshen up a bit.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I really don't think you should be givin up hun I to thought all was lost from your texts but it def is not so come on chin up you have 5 on board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Beach so pleased for you to hun will keep    
Nicks hope the t shirts do the trick!
Hi Lol hows the moving plans going?
Mir glad you had a good kip!
Em don't be lonely we're here for you 
Swo keep sane! 
Jen 
Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Wow - 5 on board....  Laura... this is it mate...  I think ....  And to produce 7 eggs is fantastics...  

Good on prof to be so positive...  Chin up girl...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls.  

Last time I had one grade one 4 cell on day 2.  They have graded these at 2 but really I just can't see how they can as they are all messy.  I think they just told me that to stop me crying! They have all bubble bits around them.  They are all so lovely at Jinemed, they really are, they kept saying nice things to me and making me cry even more!

I feel exhausted.  Im gonna stay in tonight, tim has gone to get Pizza and some wine. Didn't sleep a wink last night.  Poor tim, not only has he had me snotting and crying all day he had to do my bed pan as well!

I've got so many drugs to take back with me think customs will stop me and think I'm a drug trafficker!  They have stopped my prog injections and given me gel instead.. also got injections of something to thin my blood. I am taking so much stuff now no wonder I'm  hormonal wreck.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Right - I went and got my picture of my two embryos and they have bubbles round them too. I'll email you a picture.

Now, when do I slap you? Think you've gone a bit hysterical!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I may be hysterical!  I think I have too many drugs in my system.  Poor tim, how does he cope with me.  I've been googling on day 3 embies, preg rates for slow ones and grade 2 ones.    I must stop, feel like I'm nuts.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm just uploading my embryo picture to ********, ok? It's fuzzy - I'm rubbish at close-ups - but you'll see what I mean. I bet yours are no different.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Some of mine really are fragmented.  I'll go look at yours and come back.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quicky as I'm in middle of cooking dinner -

Laura - sweetheart - come here  You are definitely building this up into something bigger than it is - are you feeling this way because they put all 5 on and so you are convinced because they did that that they must be rubbish?

Miranda is absolutely right about the little bubbles - I got to 3 day transfer on my second go and had an 8 cell and a 7 cell - they both had little bubbles and I was told they were absolutely perfect, and that 7/8 cells was fine for day 3. If yours really were rubbish they wouldn't have graded them as grade 2 - honest gov, they wouldn't! 

Soooo..... maybe the smallest 2 are a bit too little - but they have also put in the 3 you expected to have put back - which are all in with an excellent chance of implanting! You have done BRILLIANTLY well, so much better than you thought you would - you have every reason to feel positive and you should - you are PUPO!!!   

So - chin up!     rest up! and enjoy the rest of your trip - when you flying home?

Beachy - so glad it was better news for you today - still  for you that everything will turn out OK.

All good with me - scan went well today and still game on - will come back later 

Steph xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - I think you have got all wound up over this for no reason!  The doctors would NOT mislead you just to stop you crying.  You have got 7 good eggs and you now have 5 embies on board.  I think you may have too many drugs in your system and have got a bit overwhelmed.  Please please TRY and relax a little.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry everyone.  I'm acting mental I will try to calm down.  Tim is trying to take a picture of my embies and post them for you to look at.

Mirra -Thanks for posting your photo of bob at 4 cells! Those were grade one's weren't they.  Its amazing isn't it.

I'm having a glass of wine now.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, they were grade ones - but I only had two and I had them put back on day 2, so who knows what they would have looked like by day 3.

You have done so well - it's just the relief of all that tension making you cry. And the drugs.

Get that womb juice down your neck, have a lovely meal and RELAX!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Laura, 

I can totally understand how you feel   but to someone looking at it logically (ie not us!) it looks very good. They put back 5 which must increase your chances considerably and their embry dept simply cannot afford to get a slighly dodgy reputation - ie being generous with gradings. With the inrternet etc, they cannot afford this to be circulating so you can be reassured that they are being stringent! 

What really matters is not actually how they look but their chromosmes. Embr cannot tell about that unfortuantely but I read constantly on these boards of low graded embr taking and higher ones not. 

Also, frankly these embryos all look a complete mess to me. I've had 4 supposedly perfect blasts put back and they looked like a dog's dinner in terms of bubbles. I certainly cannot tell and I'm just as obsessed about this as a the next person! 

Good luck and a glass of something nice for the lady please!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    hope you're feeling more calm and relaxed and haev enjoyed your pizza and wine.

Mir- hope you didn't get burnt in the sun x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Beachgirl - All sounding good    Will keep everything crossed for you   

Laura - Chill out! All is sounding good to me   Enjoy that wine and keep thinking positive thoughts   I shall think loads for you  

Rachel x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I slathered on the sunblock! I went to town shopping today - a very unusual thing for me - and got suncream for me and a baby one for Bob, plus loads of sleepsuits, a baby bath, etc etc. Things had better not go wrong now...

How are you feeling Beachie? I'm really buoyed up by your scan - it sounds so much more positive than things sounded the other day.

Hi Rachel and Anna!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Think I've just attached my embies.... if not i've put them in the picture gallery under medical photos.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah too small, can't really see them.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They look great!

And just imagine.... quins...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just clicked on the link and enlarged them - reckon the one that's one down on the right's looking really good. But you can never tell - if you could IVF would be an exact science. And it just ain't.

Five chances! Wow!

Getting excited yet? I am!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- they look great, as Mir said quins


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah thats the 8 cell one. Quins!  Could you imagine!   Think I'm pretty safe on that front!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, we'll help you help out...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB -  I thought it was all over from your text too! They are great embies, the 6,7 and 8 especially but even the 5's could be goers! My friend had 17 eggs and her best was only 5 cell day 3. Alot of embies have degrees of fragmentation - I'm sure its not as impt as cell numbers. Maybe due to the language barrier they came across as more negative than they should. anyway girl you are PUPO - you have every chance! Stop crying - you will feel better tomorrow. They all look fine in the picture   
Not posting much more as tum hurting   bought a T shirt - bloody rip off £16 - size 8 too - can't believe I'm still down sizing at full term! Hope (.)(.) have enough milk in to feed the bub as they obviously aren't up to it size wise!   
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Laura – Come on chicky. Like Beachy says you are PUPO mrs and my god you are going to be our first Team PR member to have quins or Quads   They were all grade 2 which is fab but don’t forget that pregnancies happen with grade 4 cells, so focus on the positive and relax and enjoy your 2ww    Just looked at the piccie and they are much better than my two were and they were Grade 2 4 cell embies…whhooo hoooo!!

Beachy   That’s fab news, they saw something on the scan and your bloods have trebled. Hope you are feeling a little calmer now matey. I am willing this little baby on 

Mirra   Can I get one of those get out of jail cards too??

Francie   I am so sorry honey. I know exactly what you mean, I feel that way too. On each attempt I think right I’ve had my share of crappy things happen to me, two ectopics, 2 abandoned cycles and a BFN from my last cycle. I am currently struggling with the injustice of not only knowing that time is running out, but my body seems to be laughing at me with my ridiculous FSH. In time you’ll rally your troops though and have another go, because that’s what we do. With each knock back and bitter disappointment, I think I’ve had it with the whole IF merry go round, but after a bit of time I get it together and want to have another go. I just hope that you’ll feel the same too soon. Give yourself some time matey xxx

Sonia   OMG just read your post too. So sorry hun..Glad you have got a plan B sorted. Its good to try and get re-focused  

Emma   Hello HK birdie. Hope MS isn’t distressing you too much.

Tracy M – Good luck with ET hun. Blasts OMG they must be bobby dazzlers!!

Bugle & Lolli  

Inc  

Karen – That’s really sad about your beautiful little baby  I am wishing you all the luck in the world for your next tx  

Steph – a little follie dance for your little darlings              

Merse   Hello me darlin, how are you??
Nicks - a little labour dance to bring our princess out on time                and if that doesn't work then maybe its time for a bit of  
Hi to everyone I’ve missed.

Take care and bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mothercare is a big rip-off joint really, isn't it? I hate their clothes on me - they're meant for slim jims! I was in there today - why didn't you say hello?  

How much weight have you put on, Nicks? I've been textbook with my stone and a half, but my pals and sis have all put on so much more. I look a bit odd in my shorts, I have to say!

I've been told it's harder to feed with big knockers, so I wouldn't stress - everyone has some bloody opinion - 'oo, small bump', 'oo, big bump' yadda yadda... My mate called me 'neat' today - I like that terminology better!

Laura - are you still there? I'm off for my bath now, so if I miss you, sleep well - you've done grand. I won't offer you the tap end, as you're banned from baths for a bit now!

Evening Sarah! How's your jail these days? Any less hectic?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I've put on about 12kg which I think is about 2 stone! I've only really put on baby bump though   We'll compare knockers and feeding at a later date!  
Hiya swins - ta for labour dance. No nookie attempted yet but watch this space!  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry think I just freaked out when they said they may as well put them all back, really think only the 8 cell one has any chance but as you say better than last time.  Had no sleep at all last night and think I got really over tired and stressed.  

Nicks - Oh tummy pain!!  

Mirra - I know I don't have a shower either at home, be strip washes I guess.   Enjoy your bath. Not long til mat leave you lucky thing.

Sarah - Hiya honey.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're textbook then Nicks! Two stone is meant to be what you put on by full-term.

I feel better now - I keep imagining having this tiny baby because I've failed to eat enough, and everyonr else having these plump, bonny babs.

I knelt in the bath for those two weeks Laura! It was horrid. I even got a shower, but someone couldn't be arsed to install it


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi everyone - Laura please don't cry anymore - at the moment I am not hormonal as on the pill so I can say with complete honesty that I think your chances are really good - I know you are scared and you can remind me all of this when it's my turn but I have heard even ones that are PGD'd that flag up abnormal can correct themselves so I am sure your lovely babies will be fine -  let them snuggle down into mum now and be.

Beach I just wanted to say that my 4mm at 6weeks ( so your little one has two days more to grow yet to be the same ) gestation baby is now nearly eight years old!! I hope that you get the reassurance you need soon. I had this book that gave a range of measurements to  confirm didn't stop me worrying though.

I am shattered from work and have to get up early for work again tomorrow so sorry no personals but I think I am going to have to get me a notebook for that!!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

*Laura* - hope you are feeling a lot better and that you will be full of PMA once you get a decent night's sleep   

*Francie* and *Sonia* -   

Gotta go to bed very soon as eyes closing as I type - just wanted to say the scan today confirmed Dr Saradogan's opinion - the large follie on the left is shrinking and therefore is probably an odd leftover from last month. There are 2 follies on the right ovary growing well. They measure 13 and 9 so all is looking good for at least one good egg, lining was 7 already. I have to go back for another scan on Saturday morning and to pick up some cetrotide to prevent early ovulation, then all being well will be flying Monday or Tuesday I think!   

I am still so relieved/pleased that I have some growing naturally this month after none whatsoever on full whack stims last month - taking that pill beforehand must have shut me down completely!

Sorry for no more personals - catch up with you all tomorrow 

Love Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, couldn't sleep so thought I'd get some washing on since we have SIL here for the weekend, it's looking like another lovely day out there already


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's looking grey here, Beach! I'm so glad I had yesterday as holiday or I might not have seen the sun at all!

Karen - that's great about your eight-year-old. You get so frantic in the early stages. It's lovely we can all gather here to share experiences - so reassuring.

Steph - great news on your follies! Two lovely juicy ones to proceed with - yay!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- we now have grey cloud too....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm going to declutter my larder I think. Might spur me on to make some cakes - I haven't for a while.

It's still warm though, isn't it?   Blinking weather.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a bit chilly so have put the heating on for half an hour, need to go and start thinking about getting ready, not sure whether to wash my hair today or just put it up. x

What time shall I get there for cake?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

By the state of my larder I reckon you have ample time to drive down!  

I've put the washing out - that's torn it. It'll definitely rain now.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all, sorry not been around for a few days, just been reading the pages to catch up with everyone. You lot can’t half talk, it’s taken me ages, hopefully I will have covered everyone, but sorry to those I have missed and hope you are all doing well. 

Beach – great news about your bloods going up pray everything continues to progress well for your scan next week  

Nicki – Enjoy your sun lounger while you can!!!!! Hope the sun holds out for you  

Emmachoc – hope your docs appointment goes well and you are feeling better today  

Laurab – Your embies look lovely, don’t worry you will get there I’m sure, lots of embies have fragmentation.  One of mine at day 3 only had 5 cells and lots of fragmentation.  My embryologist told me that when there is lots of fragmentation it can also mean that the cells may be about to divide again.  You’ve got 3 really good ones and 5 being put back is very positive for you.  Hang on in there and hope you are feeling better today  

Steph – glad that your scan went well today    and you got 2 lovely follies 

Mira – It’s just started to rain here, is that you putting your washing out!!!!  You will have to bake cakes now as wont be able to sit in the sun   

TracyM – Hope you embies are continuing to grow nicely for you.  Good luck with ET   

Hi to Lollipop, Littlejenny, Merse, Swinny, Kazzie and sorry to anyone else I’ve missed  

Swoo x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Swoo!

What have you been up to the last few days? Anything nice?

Yes, I'm afraid my washing is a dead cert indicator of rain.  About to saddle up the dogs, too, just to put the tin lid on it.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just lost a big post!    Quick recap.

Apologises for being nuts yesterday, feeling better today although still realistic that my embies are not great and unlikely to stay there.

Miranda - What you cooking?  

Beach - Whens your next bloods?

Steph - Oh fab.  Missing you by a couple of days.  Weather be nice for you though!

Swoo -  

Nicks - Any twinges in the night?

Merse - Anything nice planned of the weekend??  (thats my hairdresser chat!)

Right off to enjoy my last day in Turkey. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- enjoy your last day, what have you got planned?

My next bloods are on Thursday with my scan


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Miranda - Just spent the last couple of days trying to chill out.  Mind you all I seem to be doing at the moment is peeing and eating.  Not at the same time I hasten to add!!!!  Been out for lunch a couple of times and am going again today and went out for tea last night.  Gonna be such a bloater, but what the heck, got to get out of the house somehow.  Can't believe it's raining today, was gonna sit outside for lunch, never mind.  Am catching up with an friend I used to work with so really looking forward to seeing her.  Hope you have a good day off work and get round to do your baking.  I made some chocolate and raisen cookies yesterday, they are really yummy  

Laura - glad your feeling a bit better today    enjoy your last day - hope it's not raining there like it is here

Beach - hi  

Have a good one all x


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all
Just wanted to tell you all that my 2 embies are still going strong and I,ll be having 5 day Blast transfer tomorrow.
Spent all night worrying, thinking I,d made the wrong decision yesterday to take them to blast considering I only had 2.
Just goes to show, all you poor responders.

So much for consultant saying my eggs were no good and to consider DE. So pleased I didnt listen to him.
I know I havent got a positive yet, but just to get to this stage is a miracle.

Good luck to everyone today and those having ET tomorrow. LAURA, wow 5.

TracyM


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm off to the palace today, wnated to go the whole time but  was hanging out for a nice day!  Bit cloudyand grey here but no rain so we gonna go.

Have lovely day and Miranda I'll be looking forward to my lemon drizzle cake and a cuppa on my return!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Laura - Congrats on being PUPO misses    Glad your positivity has come back.  As the others have said, lots of people get BFP's from fragmented embies - my frosties were grade 2 and had fragmentation.  What day do you test?   

Swoo -     

Steph - Great news about your follies   

Mira - If you make a lemon cake I'll be over in a shot...mmmm....  

Tracy - Fantastic news about your 2 strong 'uns -   for ET tomorrow   

Beachy - How you doing?  

Merse - Lovely to hear from you - how are you?  What's your next plan of action?  

Nicks - Any movement

Hello to the rest of the crew  

Went to the docs today and I don't have a UTI or kidney failure (having googled my symptoms I'd convinced myself that's what I had!).  He diagnosed me with having sacro-iliac joint pain, which apparently is quite common during pregnancy.  He advised me to rub some tiger balm on it to ease the pain and if it gets worse I should have physio.  Quite relieved that's all it is.

xxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello team PR  

I'm back!!! Sorry if I haven't posted for a while but needed a little break after my BFN last month... but I've missed you all   
I was so p*** off that I went completely off the rails and had been taking all the wine, coffee and junk food that I could lay my little hands on    But I'm now back on track, being positive and trying to look after myself again  

Laura - Congrats on being PUPO    You've got 5 lovely embies and every chance in the world,hon   

Beachy - So glad the blood results are reassuring, good luck for the scan on thu   

Steph - OMG, you're off again and those 2 follies are looking pretty good to me   

Mir - Baking cakes? You're nesting!!   

Nicks - a little labour dance from me too           

Emmachoc - Glad to hear you haven't got anything too serious, just take it easy  

TracyM - Good luck for et tomorrow   

Francie & Sonia -    

Hi to Merse, LittleJenny, Swoo, Kazzie, Bugle, Lolli, Terry, Juicy, Swinny and Inc   


Had my follow-up last week and the Lister will have me cycling again as soon as I want/feel ready to, I think I'm ok emotionally, not sure physically thou - this time I'm going on a SP starting with the OCP (don't ask, is a Lister thing with nearly everyone that cycles there, even on a SP, is meant to help    ) then clomid, menopur 300 and cetrotide (they've been having some success with older ladies on this protocol recently, even getting them to blasts   ). My cons is also happy for me to take DHEA right through to EC. So, it's just a question of whether I go on the pill straight away next week when my AF is due and start stimms again early june (you can't dilly-dally too much at my age) or if I give my old ovaries a little break (If you remember I was on GF 450 for 10 days and then Menopur 450 for 8 days last cycle in Apr), skip this month and start pill early June and stimms early July (which would also mean taking DHEA for a bit longer).... decisions, decisions     Any advice?? 

Alegria xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor! I leave you lot for an hour and there's masses more!

Welcome back, Alegs - glad you've come through the BFN low and are looking forward again. The Lister put me on the pill each time, too. They are very good with PRs, so I didn't think anything of it till Steph and Lolly's experiences with it.

I used to bake all the time when my stepchildren were here, but not so much now. I'd like to do some nesting but don't have the energy! Hopefully some will return when I'm off work for a few days.

Emma - sacroiliac pain is dreadful - you just can't move! Keep stretching it, by pulling your legs to your chest and turning - it will loosen at some point.

Laura - enjoy your last day in Turkey as the potential mum of quins! Glad to hear you're giving them all some culture today.

Tracy - well done on the blasts!  

xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

How's everyone been today? You had day off Mirra? we didn't get any rain in the end. My sun loungers have arrived so I've been lounging to good effect in the garden. By the way i put on most of my weight 33-37 weeks so you might have a spurt!  
ems - SI pain - yuk! Used to get that when not pregnant. chiropracters are good if it continues to be a nuisance  
LB - hope your last day has been good.   
Tracey - great news on those embies - an interesting explanation about one interfering with the implantation of the other - they are researching all the time I spose. Good luck for tomorrow 
sonia and Francie - hope both OK   
Steph - great news - see you do still work! Something just not right last cycle.  
alegs - hi hun! I'd go for it!   the pill can be your 'break'. how many weeks DHEA you done though?
Swoo - how you doing? NOt long for you now - the home straight!   My friend at MFS thinks her AF has arrived  
Kazzie - had a good day?  
Beach - how is SIL? Hope you are taking it easy still  
well no other news here. Managed to find some shorts that are so tight they stay up on their own without the zip coming into play! Look fine with my new long T shirt though! and nice and cool!
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are you all 

Well I'm kinda packed and ready to go home tomorrow.

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here Laura! Looking forward to seeing the pusses?

Mmmmnn, loungers Nicks. I must indulge!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wish we had a garden!

Yeah can't wait to see my furry family... bet they ignore me to start with though!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do they sulk? That's so cat-like!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah not for too long though... they can't resist me!  The rabbits won't care, as long as I've got a carrot for them!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww. I hope they're ok. My jack russell had terrible separation anxiety! We never go anywhere, you see - she chewed a hole in her fur worrying if we were coming back!

Cats are much more self-sufficient on the whole tho.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Alegria* - good to see you again hon - if you feel ready then I would choose trying again as soon as possible over trying to get an extra month of DHEA - it shoud already be doing its stuff  Good luck hon whatever you decide   

*Beachy* -   

*Mira* - hope you get some sunshine tomorrow 

*Emma* - sorry you are in pain  but glad its not a nasty infection - hope it sorts itself out soon 

*Swoo* - PUPO lady - sending you loads of    - I really hope everything is happening as it should do inside you and that you wil looking at a lovely BFP on the 15th (if not before!)

*Laura* - other PUPO lady  - loved your Istanbul photos on ******** - did you take some more today? how did you like the Topkapi Palace? hope you have a safe journey home - Grand Prix is in Istanbul this weekend - hope it doesn't mean the airport is chaotic! Enjoy your reunion with your furbabies! 

*Tracy *- fantastic news re your two embies still going strong - to reach blastocysts is so amazing for a PR  - am  that you have two lovely strong blastocysts on board by tomorrow evening! Good luck we are all rooting for you   

*Nicks* - wow due day tomorrow - hope she gets into position very soon and shows up over the weekend 

*Gab/Lolli* - any sign of the witch yet hon?

I had a lovely today - had my Mum over for the day and then we cooked for her this evening and watched a film 

I spoke to Dr Saradogan today, he had seen yesterday's scan and he said he thinks the larger follie on the right ovary may be a little too large and that the smaller one is probably the one with this month's egg in it. We will make a decision re when to fly etc tomorrow afternoon, and pick up/start cetrotide tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed that it will all still be OK   

 to those I missed - have a great weekend all 

Love Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - tested negative - just had follow up May '08, hoping to cycle again as soon as possible *Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment/considering donor eggs*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - waiting for update *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - currently stimming - scan 05/05/08 - EC 13/05/08*Stephjoy*1st Natural IVF (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs) - Jinemed - currently having follicular tracking - fly to Jinemed ??/05/08*TracyM*2nd DIVF - EC 05/05/08 - 5 day blastocyst transfer 09/05/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Laurab*4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 7 eggs - 5 embies ET 08/05/08 - testing ??/05/08*Swoo*3rd ICSI - SP - testing 15/05/08   *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Francie*3rd IVF - one fighter embie put back - tested negative 07/05/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - April '08 - tested negative  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer*Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - 3 eggs fertilised but none put back  *Ophelia*7th ICSI - Jinemed - tested negative 10/04/08  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sonia*3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - LP - tested negative 07/05/08  *Terry*5th ICSI - SP - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised - tested negative  
   *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Beachgirl*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - 3 embryos - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*LittleJenny* here on behalf of her sister, Kate on 1st IVF - twins! due ??/??/08 *Loui5e*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 23/04/08 - due ??/??/08*Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due ??/??/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, thanks for updated list Steph x

Looks another lovely sunny day today, been up since very early as couldn't sleep, at least can have a nap this pm if needs be.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

How are you all?

I'm excited about seeing my babies later.... just want to get home now!

Thanks for the list Steph.  Yes I knew the F1 was on this weekend, I was looking at the flights home for mon/ tue incase I ended up staying longer and wondered why they were ridiulously overpriced!!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning!

Thanks for the update list Steph  

Hope everyone's enjoying this lovely sunny day!  

Alegria xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for your kind words and thoughts over the last few days. We are still feeling very sad. In fact, it is still sinking in.  The way we are thinking now is that it is time for the treatment to stop.  Just before I got this BFN I did sound my DH out about going to Jinemed to have another "last go".  I was terrified with a BFN and a big fat line drawn under our dreams for a child, I would feel near suicidal.  But actually now the worst has happened it's the thought of more treatment that makes me feel like that.  With a few days perspective I can see what a vicious cycle I've been in - desperate to have a child so having treatment, and even more desperate because I'm having treatment. It's time to break the cycle and stop feeding the beast called desperation.

God, it's going to be so hard.  I can't even remember what sort of person I was before I started trying to conceive.  Sometimes it feels like it's been a full time job for the last five years.  And not having children seems to change everything.  What the past means (what are we going to do with all our photos and family stories?) as well as what the future holds.  And friendships.  It's so sad that I won't get to share the joys and challenges of motherhood with my best mate.  And of course, that big empty space where our children would have been.    Sometimes I allow myself to fantasise about what they would have looked like and been like.  

But I don't want to feel defined by my FSH level and ovaries. I don't want to feel that desperate, desperate hope as if my life depends on it. I don't want to go on thinking "by the time that wedding or birthday or expected due date of someone else's baby comes round I'm bound to be pregnant" and get there and not be. Again. I don't want to spend the rest of my life ranting and railing against the injustice of it all and grieving for what we can't have. My DH and I deserve better. Acceptance.  It's such a big, hard, grown-up thing. I don't even know where to start.  But I know I have to. And as this thread for those of you lovely, brave ladies that are still having treatment, I think it's time for me to move on.

Laura love, I really hope this time it works for you.  I'll be back to find out.

Steph, you're so strong.  I hope this natural cycle is the one.

Juicy, you're a special one. I hope it all works out for you.

Beach, such good luck for the scan.

Mirra, Nicki I can't wait to hear your good news.

Thanks to you all for you wonderful support. I couldn't have done this last cycle without you.  

Life goes on. The world still turns. Last night a nightingale sang outside our bedroom window all night long.

Bloomin' heck.  I've cried so much my lap top is all wet.


xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Francie - you're very brave and self-aware to be able to step off the merry-go-round mid-spin. I'm very impressed by your attitude, whatever difference me being impressed makes.

Do you have a plan in reserve? I had made up my mind to go for trying to build our own house - that would have sustained me, I think. Well, better than anything else I could think of anyway.

The best of luck in getting through this dreadful time and rediscovering who you are.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Francie.  I logged on to tell everyone my news and saw your post first. I can only repeat what miranda has said. You are so brave and to come to the decision to finally call a halt must be heartbreaking. Maybe once you have had some time to yourselves, you may feel ready to try again. Make plans for the future, have a goal and maybe things wont look so bleak.
Good luck for whatever you decide to do.


Steph.  I know you just updated list, but when you do it again  I,M PUPO with 2 blasts on board. Test date 24thMay

Good luck and best wishes to everyone else who had EC today. 

TracyM


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all

Francie – I wish you and your DH so much happiness in the future and I truly hope you find peace within yourselves and live a full and happy life together.  You are so brave to have made the decision to stop and get your life back on track.  Take good care of yourselves x  

TracyM – You PUPO lady - welcome to the 2WW  

Laura – Are you glad to be back home – hope your trip back went well  

Steph – wishing loads of luck with your follie – hope this is the one and you fly out soon. Thanks for updated list too x  

Nicks – Due date here I am, hope she doesn’t keep you waiting too long.  Sorry about your friend and her AF.  I think her ET was a couple of days before mine wasn’t it? 

Beach – How are you doing.  Hope you are ok and taking it easy  

Mira – Got any sunshine today – we’ve got cloudy sky 

 to everyone else 

Swoo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Francie - Wow.  I totally understand everything that you have said and how you feel.  SOmetimes between treatments I forget it all and have a few months of normality, its great when you get that back.  Please stay in touch and let us know you are well.  

Tracy - Well done you!    Your test date is very late?? We had EC on same day and my test day is 4 days earlier than yours!! 

Swoo - Well ... hows it going?

Where are you all again!? This hot weather is making you all go out and have fun!  

We stopped at tesco on our way back... we did chuckle, we came from turkey where everyone was dressing in fleeces back to London and people are tesco shopping in hot pants!! 

Well I'm home safe and sound. But tired. X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*Francie* - your post made me  - it was so obviously from the heart. I really wish things had been different for you and know totally where you are coming from. I really hope that you and your husband find a new closeness in trying to get a normal life back and manage to do lots of lovely things together in the next few months. And that whatever you do in the future you will always be happy together.  I think sometimes stopping something takes more bravery than carrying on, no matter how much you want the end result - I admire your resolve so much - sending you huge  - please stay in touch.

*TracyM* - fantastic news PUPO lady  - you have done brilliantly well so far  and I really hope those blasts are perfect in every way and snuggle in for the long haul very soon   

*Swoo *- how are you feeling hon? Hope the madness of the second week of 2ww doesn't drive you too insane 

*Laura* - glad you are home safe and sound - how are the   - are they all sniffy with you? Is it really chilly in Istanbul or was it brightening when you left? - I spoke to Ugur on the phone this afternoon and he said the weather there was lovely!  Sending you loads of    and hope the 2ww doesn't drive you insane PUPO lady! 

*Beachy, Mira* and *Merse* -  - hope you enjoyed the sunshine today 

*Gab/Lolli* - what's happening with you hon? hope your endo isn't too bad this month after all those drugs 

*Nicks* - hope no news is good news   

*Sonia *- hope you are OK - sending you 

*Emma* - hope your painful nerve thing is going   

 to everybody else - 

Well as for me - scan was good today - lining excellent - still a good follicle and a smaller one on the right ovary - Dr Saradogan thinks there will be one good natural egg and has started me on the cetrotide jabs - had first one this afternoon.

So its all systems go woohoo  and I'm off to Istanbul on Monday, to stay for a week  - gutted to have missed meeting you out there Laura - there is noone else there next week! Have booked flights - managed to get reasonably cheap ones as F1 will be over by then and people will be travelling out of Istanbul not in.  They are departing at silly-o'clock-in-the-morning though - got to be at Heathrow at 4am!  The flights coming back to UK are better though - back to Stanstead (which is nearer to me) and not so early. 

I am very scared if I let myself think about it too much - please let there be an egg  - which needs to fertilise - and to grow etc etc etc - guess it will be the same as cycling before only a lot more hairy because of only one egg - standing by for a fast ride by the seat of our pants! Looking forward to another week in Istanbul though as we really loved it last time - the rest of today has been a mad bout of washing and ironing and will be packing tomorrow, dashing about like a mad thing!

Aaaargghh!!! 

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Try to think of it as a holiday Steph.  Weather was lovely today!  But was rainy yest.  Its definately better than when I first arrived late April. The forecast was good too!

Cats being ok with me now I've given them some tuna!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah - gonna think of it as a holiday with IVF tacked on, instead of IVF with a holiday tacked on! 

Tuna does the trick every time!!! My puss used to lick all the brine stuff off first and leave most of the tuna though! 

What did you think of the palace yesterday? or was the day ruined by the rain?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, wasn't the weather just fantastic yesterday, long may it continue, spent most of the day sat in the garden, went and bought some annuals and perennials and DH planted them up, look nice and can't wait for them to come into full blooms.

Laura- glad to hear that you're home safe, enjoy the rest of the weekend, are you back at work tomorrow?

Steph-good luck for your holiday, keep us uppdated with how you're getting on won't you. x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Beach - you are always up so early!   I've been awake since 5am, read an hour of Dickens but still feel wide awake. will prob go back to sleep later but it wastes so much of the day. How are you - are you feeling preggers?   
LB/Steph - one of our cats can hear the tuna can open from 10 miles away - always turns up as DH give her tuna juice when we eat it!  
Francie   such a hard decision. i wish you all the best.
Tracey  - well done! Excellent embies there - will you test earlier?  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Nicks- woke up with back ache, yesterday I was't sure if it's a good sign or not but didn't fancy eating, felt sick a few times but then it passed and I've really lost appetite....wish we ddin't have to wait until Thursday for next scan.

How are you?  Did you enjoy the sunshine?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah lovely! Sat out on my new lounger all day! Hernia pain been really bad though but at least the end is in sight. Knew I didn;t care what I looked like anymore as was wearing a vest and DH's boxers!  
bit of sickness is a good sign hun   The waiting must be horrendous but it never goes away - all these milestones we have to get to!  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- at least you have a good excuse to be wearing boxers, one of my neighbours sometimes is in the garden or on his drive with nothing apart from boxers on and let me tell you he's not a sight you'd want to see....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yuck! My DH has a habit of saying 'is you fat or is you havin a baby?' in an Ali G voice when we see beer- bellied blokes!   .....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh no, hope that he can run fast


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Morning Nicks and Beach    It's overcast here, not that I'm complaining as it's been so hot here recently.  Nicks - I have a lovely image of you in your boxers and vest....reading the sun and scratching your a**e!!!!!!  Beach - sickness is good   

Francie -    It must be such a hard decision to end tx - I really admire your strength.  Thinking of you and DH at this time.  Please do keep us posted on what you get up to  

Tracy - Congrats on your blasties - it's looking promising   

Laura - Glad you're back safe.  Are you back to work Monday?

Steph - Thanks for the updated list.  Glad the follies are behaving themselves.  I don't envy your early morning getting to LHR    I hope you have a lovely time in Turkey   

Swoo - Any early testing yet

Mira - Thanks for the tip re the back pain.  It seems to get worse at night, but have now brought more pillows into the bed which seems to be helping.  I normally sleep on my front but am thinking I may have to abandon that soon as I'm worried about squashing the baby  

Hello to everyone else  

xxxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all - beach and nicki you are both up so early.  I am sleeping right through the night and only woke up this morning cause I heard a wasp buzzing around the window, and he'd gotten in the little git, so had to get up to let him out   

Steph - Really pleased that you will be jetting off to Turkey tomorrow.  Hope you enjoy the week away and wish you loads of luck with your follie.  Will keep everything crossed for you.

Well I'm now on day 10dp3dt last few days have gone pretty quick, it was definitely the first week that drove me mad.  One day I get twinges and sore boobs and then it dissapears, so not too sure this time what the outcome is going to be.  This morning boobs are really sore   .  Think gonna wait until Tuesday to test that will be day 12, as also will need to get some more cyclogest then too, Yuk!! Do you think it will give me a true result by then?  

Hi to Emma, Laura, Mirse, Mira, Tracy and everyone else enjoy the sunshine 

Swoo x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nicks - oh, tell me it's a string vest? Have you got a can of Tenants to complete the picture?  

Emma - It will loosen off gradually - so annoying, isn't it?! I've found my sleeping position has altered by itself as the pregnancy's worn on - it's not like you can control how you sleep! The first few months I was on my back and snored like a motorbike! Now I'm on my side again. Might be worth getting a foam topper for your mattress, as that can wedge you in a bit.

Laura - welcome home, mum-of-quins!   One of those little embryos HAS to take I think. Are you going to take it easy for a week?

Steph - crikey - flying out Monday! So exciting. Get Romina to join ******** while you're out there, eh? And give that lovely flame-hairted nurse a squeeze from me, too. I'm going to cross everything this is your lucky cycle.

Beach - good to hear you have symptoms. It's all looking good! Must be so hard to wait another week for the next scan. Stay positive!

Swoo - you have an iron will! I had tested every day for four days by that stage! Good luck for Tuesday.

It's burning hot out there already! I'm going to slather some cream on and go weeding. Can't stand the sight of all those dandilions waving in mockery. Maybe I'll wear a big hat - I think half an hour out there will be enough without a pool!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

God my flat is a mess and I wish I still lived in a big lovey hotel!    Wish I had a garden to go lounge in!

Nicks - Nice look... hope you don't get rushed into hospital with that look, coupled with the flea bits you'll look a real treat!

Mirra - Did you bake my cake? Or you too busy lazing about too?!

Swoo - Ohhhhhh.... thats looking good. So no early testing at all??  

Emma - How you feeling?

Ah well back to the washing.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's horrible to face housework after three weeks of indulgence!

Oo, could do with a day of rest myself. Perhaps when I've tackled some weeds...

The dogs have been walked - it's so hot they keep jumping in the river and dropping their balls in! Bah. Chloe's all Pantened and Frontlined too.

Those embryos should have implanted by now L, shouldn't they?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Laura - glad your back ok - my official test date is Thursday, so thought I would test Tuesday as that would be 15 days after EC, scared to test too early in case it's negative.......................

How are you feeling now you have got your embies on board and what is your test date

Swoo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Day 6 today, so they should be blasts yesterday... don't they float about for a couple of days?    I'll have to have a look on the net!  Gonna try not to stress.  Its going quick so far.. work this week will fly by and I guess I can start peeing on sticks at the weekend.  Kim on Jinemed thread just posted (well her sister) that she has 2 8 cells on board... everyone has 8 cells!!  I wanted 8 cells!!!  

I'm starving, must be the steriods... Tim is cooking me a veggie bacon and egg sarnie!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swoo - I have a ticker now!! Tuesday testing will be fine... you could even do Monday thats 14 dp ec, thats when your AF would be due so I figure thats a safe day to test... looking good though with sore (.)(.)s.  Have you done a 2ww diary?


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Laura - yeh done a 2WW diary - how do you get a ticker??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swoo - click on my ticker and it will take you to the web site and then follow the steps (its an event calender) to make one.  At the end cut and paste the bit at the end in the top box and paste it into your signiture.... sounds confusing but just follow the instructions online. XXX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Laura!   

Hello to everybody else.... 


A lot of thinking going on in our household...not much talking,though...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls what a lovely weekend!
Laura glad you are home safe n sound! 
Francie your post made me cry too and I could have written it myself its exactly how i feel.  
Beach good news on symptoms! 
Mir  
Steph good luck hun 
Em hope you can get comfy soon 
Tracy 
Gab 
Nicks you still hanging in there girlie 
Everybody else hi!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Merse!

My belly all swollen from the drugs.. not sure I can fit into my work clothes tomorrow may have to go in my pjs!

You been enjoying the sun today?

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry just went and cut the grass! yes its been lovely washed and polished my car this morn and been sunbathing! I think pj's are a great idea!  How are you today? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Headache and feel sick.... dam drugs.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all

Good luck Laura     and everyone else on the 2ww

Hope the little one makes an appearance soon nicks. and that bob is behaving mirr and that you find a comfortable sleeping position emma!!!

Francie 

Merse 

Beach - hope your next scan goes well - I know how scary it is!!! - but things looking good for you!!!!

Good luck steph - wow I can't believe how quickly you are ready to go again - time flies!!!

to everyone else! 

Just had 8w + 4 scan on fri (were you there that day steph?) And fingers crossed all growing well - arms and legs, backbone and movement seen - phew! this is so scary!! Now I have to wait for NHS 12 week scan- which is going to be a long time coming. Everyday I keep worrying!! Symptoms are very on/ off and unpredictable - apart from waking up at 2 am every morning and not being able to go back to sleep, I have a little m/s but generally in the afternoons when I feel hungry and tired- but not actually sick - just nauseus. Feel tired all the time and yawning! 

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned is doing well.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura its all worth it!
Bugle fab news on scan 
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Francie - your post made me cry too.  I think you have so much courage and I know that you and your DH will find happiness in ways you never dreamed of, because you were chasing another dream.  I know others have said it but who knows what will happen?  You may feel ready to try again after some time off or you may have a natural miracle.  I know it's a cliche but all too often you hear of people who conceive just when they had given up hope.  But even if that doesn't happen, you and your DH can make your own joy and find delight in other things.  Whatever happens, remember that just as the caterpillar thought the world had come to an end, it became a butterfly.  

Merse -   whatever you decide too...

Tracy - congrats on being PUPO! 

LauraB - welcome home PUPO lady! Hope you are feeling ok!   

Swoo - lovely to see you!  Kate didn't test until her test day but she is very much a "stick to the rules" person.  I'd be keeping clearblue in business personally, but everyone is different!! 

Alegria - nice to see you and glad you are moving forward.  I would cycle as soon as you can.  At the Zita West clinic (cue groans all round) I was given an information sheet by someone who had actually had a telephone consultation with the DHEA guru, Dr Gleicher.  He said that, although 4 months is the optimum it does start working more quickly.  He also recommends 75mg per day unless you (a) start getting side effects or (b) are under 35 and don't actually have a history of poor response or high FSH.      

Bugle - so glad all is going well.  Kate has her 8 week scan a week on Monday.  It must be quite scary now, having to wait another 4 weeks for the 12 week scan.  Take care and try and relax.    

Steph - can't believe you at this stage already. Time flies! Best of luck to you!     

Beach - so pleased the hormones are kicking in; I know things have been really rough but that is a very good sign indeed!!   

Emma - hope you find a comfy position to sleep in; must be really hard!

Nicks - where is she then? 

Miranda - i think you should rest rather than do housework.  

I saw Kate this weekend.  She seems fine but gets tired easily and had a good retch when we walked the dog this morning.  She is also developing some bizarre superstitions!  Her house has 2 parking spaces in the drive and usually Kate and her DH alternate at random which of them parks on which side.  Anyway, since her treatment Kate has only parked on one side and when her DH dared to park there the other day she made him move his car to the other side since her using the same side has obviously been the key factor which has made made everything go well!!     I also learned that my sister's mother-in-law is a bit of a Mystic Meg and told Kate and her DH in January that the treatment would work and it would be twins!   Spooky!  Overall, though, Kate is very cautious and is simply taking it all step-by-step and not looking beyond the next scan.  I saw a picture of her 6 week scan and it looks like she is having tadpoles.

love to everyone I've missed!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd love to be able to rest, LilJen! But the weeds are caaaaalling...
I've been paranoid and superstitious too - tell Kate she's completely normal! Well, as normal as I am, anyway...

Merse - nothing better than having a shiny car and a newly-mown lawn!  

Bugle - such a relief when you see him/her on the screen with apparently no defects! Another hurdle out of the way - well done!

Laura you dopey mare! If I've calculated right you have 25 cells on board! Including one eight-cell one, so bah. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - Great news.

Steph - Safe journey..were are you staying?

Miranda - All the weeding done? Well I hope I've got more than 25 cells on board now!

Nicks - You still here??

Beach  - hows you?

Merse - I hope its worth it!

LilJen -Hello!!

Work tomorrow.. groan.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all, I'm doing ok thanks for Laura, apart from obsessive knicker checking and analysing every little ache and symptom that I get, wish scan was before Thursday but only a few more days I suppose to go.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Beach waiting drives you mad  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Morning Beach & Merse  

Beach -the constant knicker checking never stops - or at least it doesn't in my house    Am willing the week to go fast for you   

Merse - Got a date for your op yet?

   to all the 2ww'ers

Nicks - Hope LO starts making a move soon   

Been to the gym today - first time since I've been pg.  My bingo wings were getting so bad I just had to go and so something about them!  Didn't do much but really enjoyed it in a weird kind of way    Got my anomaly scan tomorrow - am very nervous


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse and Emma

Merse- if you have time I need a haircut if you fancy a drive

Emma-any ideas what you think it'll be?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!
I'm still knicker checking too!  
Merse - i need another mobile haircut this baby is taking so long to get here!
Beach  
EMs - are you finding out what flavour? thats the lovely bit at the end after they have checked everything is OK  
LB - hope work ok PUPO lady. Testing later this week??  
Off to hosp soon for appt. Actually slept til 7 am when I was woken by a leg cramp! 
Chat later
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Nicks- sounds like you had a good sleep x


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all

Sounds like this knicker checking lark is catching it's all I seem to be doing too at the moment  

Going to buy pee sticks today, as DP wont let me test until tomorrow morning.  Spoilsport   Only one more sleep to go  

What a lovely day again, I'm stranded at home as DP took the car to work intead of his bike.  Will probably go out for a walk later though.

Laura - Hope work is not too bad  
Beach - Not long till Thursday  
Nicki - hope hosp appnt goes well 
Emma - glad your scan went well on Fri 
Steph - here's to a good one in Turkey  

Hi to Merse, Mira, LittleJenny, Bugle and Alegria - sorry if I've missed anyone

Have a good day all Swoo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Swoo- that's come around really quickly, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks beach - the first week was a drag but the second week has gone sooooo quickly.  Hope you are doing ok - are you back at work?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Swoo- no I'm still off as we don't know what's happening until our scan on Thurs so taking it easy at home x


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Beach - We're not going to find out - unless of course it's obvious on the scan    I quite like wondering what it is - it's a bit like wondering what you're getting for Christmas, but of course this is way better than any Christmas present.

Right, best get back to the ironing


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Nicks -   for hossie appointment

Swoo - Can't believe you've held off testing early    I have everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Emma - am testing 2 days early, OTD not till Thursday. Thanks


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was wondering if you could help me, some of you may remember I cycled in March and got a pos in April sadley no heartbeat on 8w4d scan last Wed now waiting to miscarry naturally.

My history is ttc for 6 years Endo and poor responder, some mf.

1st IVF Jan 05 5 eggs 2 fert pos but m/c at 8w5d
2nd IVF June 05 3 eggs 2 fert pos Baby boy born March 06
Natural pg Nov 07 m/c 7w3d
3rd IVF Mar 08 1 egg 1 fert pos but m/c at 8w4d

I know I need to address the m/c situation and I have been refered to a recurrent m/c clinic, is there any hope for more IVF?
My consultant didn't want to do the last cycle but as my FSH was 9.8 he let me go ahead, he wants me to go for DE. I'm not totally against it but I really feel I have another sucessful pg in me.

I'm on sp with max drugs he says there is nothing else to try, I know you ladies are very knowledgeable and you may beable to give me some ideas on where we go next.

I know I have my boy and he is my world but the pain of infertility never goes away.

Thanks girls sorry for the long post

Louise x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Louise - I am so sorry to hear your news.  

To be honest I don't know much about recurrent miscarriage so I will defer to one of the other ladies on that.  I would say, however, that they need to examine this issue first before rushing into DE.  You don't seem to have much of a problem conceiving with your own eggs - they need to look into the problem of holding onto the pregnancy surely.

Take care -


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Glad you are taking it easy Beach - only 2 days now   
Hi LJ - do you have a date to start? You DR'ing first?
Swoo - good luck for tomorrow   Yes my friend's EC was the week before yours I think.
Louise - so sorry to hear of your loss    I think you would need to know if its egg quality or immune issues causing you to MC. At least you can get pregnant, so I wouldn't have thought it was time for DE. You'll have ask someone else re immune stuff, but DHEA may help with egg quality - not sure what causes MC at 8 weeks though? do you get enough eggs to do some kind of chromosomal checks? The girls on the multiple cycles thread are pretty hot on this stuff and might be able to help. Hope the next few days aren't too painful for you   
Em - not finding out the sex! that's like waiting til official test day!   

Well been to see consultant and he says the head is very well down only 1/5 palpable, so engaged!    so hope for a bit of action soon!  
If not, have date booked for induction on 22/5  
Off outside now - the sun lounger is beckoning!  
Love Niks


----------



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

Hi - a few other members suggested I post my query on here.

I have just had my first icsi cycle - where I produced 10 eggs, non of which fertilised. We have been told this is very rare and we are devastated. I have been told I have high fsh levels 10.9. Could this be the reason it failed? Does high fsh effect egg quality?

Is it true that some clinics wont treat you if you have high fsh? Does anyone know how to bring it down? 

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks

Bunny


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Bunny - sorry to hear that - you must be devastated after that call. Your FSH isn't that high really, I mean its on the high side but not too extreme. It can effect your egg quality as it is often a sign of ageing in your eggs. what dose were you on to get 10 eggs, and how long did you stim for? It is unusual for none to fertilise - did they say they looked poor quality? There are lots of things to try and lower FSH but none really proven - have a look into acupuncture, wheatgrass, de-stressing etc but to be honest just over 10 isn't that bad and I don't know if lowering it would actually improve egg quality. some people take lots of supplements like Coenzyme Q10, Evening primrose, DHEA etc to improve quality. How old are you? Less eggs on a different protocol might help. don't despair anyway. First IVF is often a learning experience and there is always room for improvement. Take care
NW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Not sure if this is helpful or not but my sister got her FSH done (I know nutty but I was keen to see how "bad" I was, at 7!!) anyway, hers was nearly 11 - 2 children conceived in last 3 years first go. I am starting to think FSh is pretty well meaningless and certainly eg the Lister has more or less abandoned it in favour of eg AMH.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bunny - just seen you have PCOS - what was your LH then? often it is higher in PCOS. I don't know much about it but Metformin has been used by some consultants I think. As Anna says you can't just look at an isolated FSH reading, you are obviously not a poor responder but sometimes egg quality is effected by PCOS, and also AMH might not be that helpful either as it can be raised too.
NW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Nicki, many congratulations by the way. 

May i just ask you?  did you anything differently? what do you attribute your pregnancy to? 

many thanks for any thoughts/advice!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Never giving up hope!
2. Luck/fate
3. DHEA
4. Clearblue fert monitor/ preseed / and one well timed  
5. Possible hormone boost by starting DR injections on day 21

 
You trying again soon Anna?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

all the time!

thanks for the info - interesting that down regging gives hormone boost - i don't really understand that as i've done 2 short protocol but otherwise our nos are similar.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Never give up girl! Especially if you are blessed with normal tubes and sperm!    Yes the Buserelin stims for a day or 2 and then switches you off - who knows whether this helped. I was going to do HCG support in the 2 WW as I alway felt my hormones plummeted as I had premenstrual headache.
NW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

funnily enough my AMH is lower than yours (around  and my FSh is 7 or 8 too. so weird, i really think fsh is outmoded and AMH is a better measure.


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to tell you all - I couldn't wait until the morning and tested about 30 mins ago.  It was a     .  I know it's still early days, so not quite jumping for joy yet, but we got over this hurdle and now on to the next..............................................

Swoo x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, Swoo!!!           

Alegria xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Swoo that is brilliant news      congrats for a happy healthy pregnancy!!
Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Brillliant Swoo!     Its hard to wait once that pee stick is within reach!   So pleased for you!
NW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

gosh, great news. congratulations and look after yourself from now! 

there are more bfps on this boad than my whole clinic's!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

SWOO!!!! that's fantastic!!!    
really delighted for you - enjoy!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone - still can't quite believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie as I only got 2 hours sleep before being picked up at 3am  and been awake since then - now safely in Turkey  but am dead on my feet and can hardly stay awake!

Had scan at the Jinemed not long after we got here and the follicle/s have stopped growing so quickly due to the cetrotide, so am now having Menopur jabs just for 2 days to boost the follicle and mature the egg - got to go back on Wednesday, when a decision about when to do EC will be made 

*Laura* - we are staying at the Taslik as it it is nearly half the price of the Gonen, and though it lacks the pool and the gym etc in some ways we prefer it - quieter and more space  - the weather here is fab, not as hot as UK but really warm and clear and a nice cool breeze - hoping it will be a great week!  Hope your first day back at work wasn't too bad 

*Swoo* - how fantastic to come on here and read your news!!     Congratulations on your early  - I hope you have a very happy and healthy  pregnancy! 

*Emma * - good luck for your scan tomorrow    - I wouldn't want to know the flavour either - funny how we are all so different and some people raid the Christmas presents under the tree and others prefer to savour imagining the contents! 

*Loui5e * - I am so sorry to read about your scan  - have you had the full immunology tests? - somebody else mentioned asking for help on the Multiple Cycles thread - great idea as the ladies there really know about all that stuff - sorry I can't help more myself and sending you huge 

*Beachy* - hang in there lovely chum 

*Nicks* - hope she comes very soon!   

*Bunny* - Hi and good luck whatever you decide to do next 

Sorry for no more personals but so shattered - love and luck to everybody 

love Steph xx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Steph - just wanted to say hope everything goes well in Turkey for you.  Enjoy the time you have out there together and like you say look at the IVF as part of the holiday.  Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed   .  Hope you scan goes well on Wednesday and your follie will have grown some more.

Swoo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations Swoo, that's fantastic news, bet you're jumping for joy xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

P.S. Mira - Romina is on ********  - so are Ugur and Teksen  She sends her love xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Steph darling -  Sending you loads of positive vibes


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Swoo -                 ....you go girl!!!!!


Well ladies sorry been awol but internet playing up...so glad didnt miss the big announcement nics  ...engaged wow will be any day now chicken..take extra special care...x 

Steph - cant believe you are in Turkey now hope this is the one sweetie...  


    ...lots of positives for our ladies in waiting and also for our newly BFP's....going well Beach... 

Well im in sort of limbo land right now dont have a clue what i going on my last period was the 3rd of April....I had some brown spotting 8th May for a few days just dark blood (like old blood)..no more endo pains? which I reckon wasnt now and was just bowel as no period yet...the brown discharge which is more mucousy and has more or less trailed off now...sorry TMI...
Discharge from the nipples...yes DISCHARGE...last time was when I breastfed my son...anyway done a PG test 4 days ago, negative..boobs really hurt,..feeling tired all the time. Its the 12th May now and no fresh blood yet...what is going on? Stomach feels bloated.

keep thinking it could be raised Prolactin , hence the discharge..but where is the period..at my scan in Jinemed they didnt see any follicles but Im hoping maybe there was a wee one lurking and hey presto...
dont know what to expect. Spoke to my gynae cons and he said do bloods so having them tested tomorrow.. ...really dont want to get my hopes up especially when HPT was negative....I really think my body is playing tricks on me but cant think of any other reason maybe it was the Letrozole dont know...any ideas?....anyway still working on the house/ garden finished..having it valued this week then on the market.... ...

Will wait and see what tomorrow brings...going to be now as tired after long day...take care everyone and God bless my lovelies...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh cripes! So much NEWS!

I feel all excited! Gabs - I have everything - even my eyelashes - crossed that this is a natural BFP for you. Wouldn't that be just superb? I'd be over to Pompey with the champers before you know it!

Swoo - bloody well DONE, birdie! That's absolutely wonderful news. I know thw stress doesn't go with that result, but try and enjoy it as best you can. 

Nicks - she's engaged! Who's the lucky fella?   I reckon that like my mum and nan she'll come on your 40th. We had some lovely parties growing up, as mum and nan celebrated their decades on the same day. Mind you, the only one I have a really clear memory of was their 40/80th.

Steph - you're there! I'm feeling all buzzy with anticipation for you, I really am. I'm thinking two tip-top eggs and a juicy BFP, meself... There are millions of Rominas on ********! Can she add me? Tell her to add Miranda Holman Robertson and I should be there. I'll have a search for Ugur and his dad in a mo.

Beach - only three more days! It's soooo loooong tho. I want to give you a big squeeze to sustain you till then.  

Laura - how was work? Yuk - hope you start the countdown to mat leave SOON.  

Hello to the rest of you!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Mir...was trying to just carry on every day like...but its been so hard...Ive also been doing a lot of on-calls recently finishing late and being at work on the weekend which has been really tiring so keep putting the tiredness down to this...
Dh also getting a bit restless I was going to wait another week but he insisted that I spoke to my Gynae cons at work today,...was even thinking it was a sign of the menopause....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

anyway take care ladies nite,nite catch up with you all soon...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

One could think anything with that range of symptoms I guess, but lactating? Hmmmn. God, that would be amazingly wonderful Gabs.

xxx


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

brilliant news  swoo. CONGRATULATIONS

TracyM


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Swoo -      on your   - I'm so pleased for you.  Do you have to go in for bloods on Thursday?

Gab - Oooo, I hope we get some more good news today - sending you lots of     and   for a miracle    

Nicks - Fab news that LO is engaged - I reckon she'll be here by the weekend    Hope the tan's coming along nicely  

Steph - Oh my, you must have been shattered - hope you managed to get a good night's sleep.  Sending you lots of    that this egg will pop out of you in 9 months time      Am thinking I might have to go on holiday to Istanbul when we're back living in the UK - you all rave about it.  

Beachy - Only two days to go   

Loui5e -   sorry to hear about your scan - I think Steph's idea of immune testing is a good one - can you arrange this with your clinic?

Well after a sleepless night listening to DH's snoring and worrying about the scan, I'm so happy to say that it all went well.  Baby is now 313grams - so I think the 3 kilos I've put on must have gone on each boob    Doc did ask if we wanted to know the sex as he scanned over the 'bits' but we said no - I didn't see anything obvious so am now speculating that it's a girl.  As a celebration I bought some M&S food afterwards!  Still can't bring myself to buy anything for the baby.  Next scan is in 4 weeks.  

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- so glad to hear that scan went well and baby was very good at hiding the surprise for you


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Beach  

Laura - Sorry hun, forgot you in my earlier post - sending you lots of preggie vibes     When are you beginning your early testing?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Swoo -         fantastic news on your  .  That is absolutely fantastic!!  The second time in the space of a month we've had a BFP on this board from someone who has had an FSH up in the 20s!!!

Gabs -   wonder what's going on with you??  Would be so fab if it were a natural miracle!!  

Miranda - are you perchance looking forward to starting your maternity leave? 

Emma - so very relieved the scan went well.  Remember that a boy will probably have his hand over the crucial area a lot of the time (starting as he will go on) so you might not be able to see anything anyway.  

Beach - not long to wait now. Hope you are ok    

Laura -     PUPO lady! Hope you are taking it easy!  

Tracy -     another PUPO lady!  Hope it's going well!  

Steph - you must be so tired.  Really   this will work for you.    

Nicks - it would be quite fun if she arrived on your 40th birthday, but I should imagine you want her out sooner than that... 

Louise - hope you are able to get some testing sorted out.  

My egg freezing cycle starts the AF after next.  Next AF due tomorrow so that 10th June or therabouts will be kickoff time.  I am not downregging but am doing the short protocol.  I'll then take a month off and cycle again in August.  I may even do a third cycle in October, depending upon how I respond.  Hence by October I will probably have no savings so will have to start the plastic surgery fund all over again.  However, trot off to the doc at 45 and bark "make me look like Demi Moore" and something can be done.  Bark "make me reproduce like Cherie Blair" and it's a little harder so I think i've made the right decision as regards priorities. I'm also heartened by the new vitrification technique for egg freezing, which seems to be much more successful that the older, slow freezing methods.  Only Care, LFC and the Bridge offer this technique for "lifestyle" egg freezing so I was lucky to have gone to LFC without even knowing this!  Anyway, the Daily Mail would blast me for defying nature and there are no guarantees that this will work for me, but I need to feel I have done what I can.  

Kate's english springer spaniel is suffering during her pregnancy.  He is a tad exuberant and a bit of a jumper so steps are being taken.  First, Kate's DH doesn't like him planting his paws on Kate's tum just now so the poor thing is being subjected to a rigorous anti-jumping regime.  Second (and worse), he is getting the snip to try and calm him down a little.  He doesn't even know he's going to be stripped of the title "Chief Dependent" later on.  It's not going to be a good year.... 

Love to everyone


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning all  

Couldn't help but do another test this morning and it's still BFP, so gradually it is sinking in.  Will do the test my clinic gave me on Thursday and then let them know.  Is it normal for clinics to do HCG bloods, or are they all different, as my clinic have never mentioned it and just wanted to be prepared for when I telephone them.  Also what is the normal doseage of cycloget to take, my previous clinic gave me 400mg x 2 per day, but my current clinic has only gave me 200mg x 2 per day.  Is there any evidence to suggets that a higher dosage helps with sustaining a pregnancy?  Sorry for all the questions, but am worrying a bit that 200mg might not be sufficient.

Lollipop - hope your bloods today bring you good news   
Laura - how are you doing?  Is work a drag or did yesterday go quickly for you   Wishing you well
Beach - how's things with you - only 2 more sleeps till your next scan   
TracyM - How's you findig the 2WW     
Emma - Great news that your scan went well.  Don't think I would want to find out the sex either, would want a suprise.  
Nicki - Any sign yet?  When is your birthday - how long to wait?
Steph - have you managed to catch up on your sleep - is it your scan tomorrow?  Not long to wait   

Hi to Mira, Merse, Juicy, Anna, Alegria, Karen, LittleJenny and anyone else I've missed  

Enjoy the sunshine - it's really windy here, think I'll be blown away when I go out on my walk  

Swoo x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - not long for you now then   Our cats are getting similar treatment to KAte's dog - shut out all day to 'enjoy the sun'! They normally go and sleep on the bed but that has to be banned now!  
Lol - all sounds stange to me. Glad you are getting you PrL checked. letrozole is a funny drug but don't know that much about it - think its more oestrogen /androgen orientated but spose they are all interlinked. anyway I'm hoping its something far more important!   
Ems - glad scan went ok    another hurdle jumped and cleared!  
Beach - how are you hun? Not up yet?  
Mirra - is it your last week of work? Hope the   continues for you.
Swoo - BFP lady! I'm sure that dose of cyclogest is fine - don't think it makes that much difference. not all clinics do HCG's. Birthday is Thurs 15th!  
Steph  for those follies   Hope you slept well.
Thought I might wake up in the night in labour but think it was just wishful thinking. We'll see what today brings.
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, Yes I'm up just had a busy morning and off for a pedicure shortly x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beachy - I had a pedicure yesterday! Such a treat and it looks nice with my flip flops on


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats' what I thought and I'm back on Thursday for scan so want feet to look nice


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi ladies...well chickened out of blood test...dh really thinks I am but I know in my heart Im not, I do think it is increased Prolactin levels though which could be due to my anti -d's.

Also did a naughty  ...and it was still negative which makes me even think more its prolactin levels as this would account for no period aswell as the discharge...dh kept dragging me round the kitchen this morning smelling things that made me sick the last time,..its horrible when your body is playing tricks with you. Im going to tell cons tomorrow that didnt do bloods as know its pointless exercise.. 
and dont need the salt rubbed in the wound anymore. It just doesnt make any sense does it...clear discharge is still there too today...mystery... 

anyway hope everyone is well...very nice Beach... ...do you have a male sonographer then you trying to impress....  

Thanks for all your good luck wishes..it would have been nice but I think its just another sign that my body has given up the ghost and is trying to tell me to give it a break now...no more drugs..pleeeasse..!!

Love to you all.............anything Nics....


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't posted for a long time but wanted to drop in to wish you all the luck in the world Nicki - can't believe you are due already.

You too Miranda - enjoy the maternity leave and try not to miss work too much - I know how much you love it!

Emma - doesn't seem too long ago you were devistated after losing the little one - just shows you you never know whats around the corner.

And Beach you too - keeping everything crosseed you are worrying needlessly.

Merse - sending you lots of love and hope you are doing ok

Laura - have everything crossed that this will be your time

Gab - hope you are ok

Congratulations on hitting the jackpot Swoo

Francie - your post really touched me and I wish you lots of happiness in the future

Oh and Roozie fancy forgetting about you - hope you are managing ok

Inc - hope you find the way forward. 

A huge hello/goodluck/ congratulations to all you new ones and there are loads of you - looks like the poor responders threads is one of the most popular and with so many PG's it amazing. Good on you for starting it Nicki.

We have moved onto DE and are hoping to cycle some time later this year with my cousins eggs at the Lister and I am starting to get excited that at last I might get my fairytale ending - well the odds have increased anyway!

Take care

Pam x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

quickie as just about to go out to eat 

*Swoo *- has it sunk in yet?

*Mira *- had scrummy salad lunch at Midpoint today - jealous?  Hope the last few days of work don't drag 

*Nicks* - hope she comes soon!  

*Gab/Lolli *- really sorry your body is mucking you about - am  for that BFP for you - Paul sends his love to you all 

*LittleJen* - good luck for egg freezing   

*Pam* - good to hear from you again - wishing you lots of luck with using your cousin's eggs - I really hope it works for you this time   
*
Beachy* - good luck for your scan   

*Emma* - glad the scan went well - I read out the post about the boy covering his bits to my DH and he said typically girls rub their eyes - boys scratch their nuts!  so that's why he would have had his hands over his bits! 

Had a lovely day today - the weather is perfect - blue sky, blue river, and a cool breeze but very sunny  Caught up on sleep and raring to go again, did loads of walking today  Scan tomorrow afternoon at 3pm at the clinic   

Love to all and  to anyone I missed

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

P.S. I am on my FIL's PC laptop and was getting the same problem again where I was losing my post half way through writing (am usually on a Mac and don't get it!) - I downloaded a browser called Firefox (http://www.firefox.xom) and the problem is solved  - just thought I'd let you know if anyone having same thing! 

/links


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been absent.  The combination of the February BFP followed by m/c then the April BFN  with a work schedule demanding that I be in the Middle East five times over the same period just drained the last drops of energy from me.  But I'm back in the saddle, though not without adventure!

I begged the Lister to cut down my dose (they lowered it from 450 to 300 Puregon) the past few cycles have only produced few follicles and fewer eggs --- I've only had one egg for each of the last three cycles. I also asked to cut out the Clomid since it didn't do much for me either.  And the short protocols didn't produce worse results, so why not stick with that?  So I'm now a 12 day girl taking only 300 Puregon.  At least it's cheaper.  But on my penultimate night I got home late and forgot to take my Puregon and, critically, my Cetrotide.  Woke up at 7am (ie 8 hours after I should have taken it) and panicked but then just thought "How bad can it get?" and injected.  Did the same 12 hours later along with my trigger Ovitrelle. I was convinced I'd screwed things up.  This morning, when I went in for my EC , I was so convinced I'd popped already that I had them scan me.  My scans to date had shown only one follicle, so I was understandably depressed, but this has sadly become par for my course.  Imagine my excitement when the first words uttered to me when I woke up from sedation after EC were "We have three mature, injectible eggs!"  Doctor was practically dancing, as was I.  So now we wait until tomorrow to see if they fertilise.  

Historically, I've had a good fertilisation rate.  After all, my daughter was the result of one egg fertilising.  The doctor did say that my ovaries really are slowing down,so I hope all three fertilise...in which case I'd ask them to put all back in with the hope that one implants.  I'm 39 with low ovarian reserve (under 1 AMH, though normal FSH) so they should be able to justify this to the HFEA.

I'll have to catch up with where you're all at.  I'm back in the saddle and I hope I don't fall off again...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, that's great Terry! Three mature eggs is a real shot in the arm for lower stims. It definitely seems to be the way forward for many PRs.

Pamela - welcome back! Great to hear you're on course with the DE. Fingers crossed for success.

Steph - yes, I am SO jealous! I'd love a meal out in Istanbul... Romina's added me now, and I've added Munip and Ugur. Is the Rabia on her list the nurse?

Gabs - it does sound as if your body is pleading for a break! Poor you - can you not change your anti-ds? To something more fertility-friendly? Roll on the emigration - the change may set off lovely endorphins and set your body back to normal with any luck.

What's all this of pedicures, Alegs and Beach? I'm jealous of you two, too! My toenails look dreadful - ok from a distance tho.

Nicks - yes, only three days to go!   Thank the lord - think it's time I let my brain sit down.
How's the overdue missy?

Swoo - all clinics do things differently, the buggers! My GP did mine for me. Surprising really, as they didn't seem to want to do anything else.

Emma - glad the scan went well! I can't believe your discipline in not knowing the sex. I was GAGGING to know!

LilJen - dog training is not my strong point! I'm hoping against hope the dogs behave themselves with Bob. Apparently they don't recognise babies as little people, so you have to send your DH home from the hospital with a worn babygro for them to sniff first, then greet them as normal when you get in, bringing the baby in after the greetings. That's what I read - I'll pass on any dog/baby tips I gather!

Laura - how was the 'orrible workplace? Only seven months till your maternity leave! Do you get five times the leave for quins? 

Merse -  

And the rest of you - xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Terry, that's great, well done. and interesting to see they have discretion with 3 eggs. i thought it was a blanket rule for under 40s. if i had known it was discretionary i'd have been pushing for my 3 every time. oh well. good luck with the next few days. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

God there is somuch to catch up on!!

Nicks - Ahhhh!!! How exciting!!!

Swoo -    Congratulations!!!!! 

Terry - Wow.. is this another set of triplets on the thread 

Mirra - Work is horrible.  If I do get preg think Im gonna get the dr to sign me off earlier so I can join you on maternity leave!

Tracey -  

Emma - People amaze me when they don't fine out!  Stronger than me!  Glad it all went well. 

Merse - Hows you chick?

Steph - What you have for tea then?  I actually preferred the area of Talisk, I should have gone and had a look at the Taslik while I was there... well I'll think about it if we need to go again!

LJ - Oh not long... wow you really getting all your eggs harvested! Go girl.  Oh and sod the daily mail!!  Your being sensible thats all.  

I'm ok, alot on at work as you can imagine, 2 clients have run away and movedin with unsavourable charactors and one been told has termial cancer.    But I've not got stressed about it all so thats good.

I've started a diary so I'll try stick the link in my signature so you can find it.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening , SIL now gone home so might be around a bit mroe this week x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Pam - good to see you back!  glad you cousin is up to the job and wish you all the best  
Terry - great news hun   Hope they are all good un's!   3 back would be good. Anna - this was discussed at my clinic for my last cycle and I wondered how they could bend the rules being that I was only 39. Maybe with a history like ours it is justifable? Worth asking about  
Mirra - you aren't smiling as much in that new bump pic!    Getting bigger though. Hope my next pic will be a baby one! 
Lolly - maybe it is the anti D's - you should still have you Prl checked  
Steph - good luck for tomorrows scan.
LB - will keep an eye on your diary hun  
Beachy - bet you are glad to get rid of visitors but I spose it takes your mind off things. Hope all well  
anyone had reflexology? Thought it might be worth a shot to induce labour!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know - I look a right miserable sod! Pete's not the most patient photographer and didn't wait for me to arrange my features...

But I'm relieved that at last I seem to be expanding again - reckon that runny bum did me for a couple of weeks' growth!

That'll learn me not to just grab stuff when I'm shopping. No more aspartame for me!

Are you on the raspberry leaf tea etc?

Laura - what a hassly return to work! Still, as you say, it'll keep your mind off your quins and how they're doing...a bit...

Beach - good you'll be around more! I'm going to need plenty of daytime chatting once I stop work. Only 36 hours to go and you'll hopefully see a heartbeat. How are the symptoms?

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

*Terry *- great to hear from you again - wow so you are mid treatment - fantastic news re getting 3 eggs when you was praying for just one - sending you lots of    for 100% fertilisation overnight - good luck! 

*Miranda* - wooo bump is getting bigger!! Not sure about the Rabia on Romina's ******** list - maybe ask Romina? Sorry about earlier, I assumed you knew Romina's surname (it was a long time ago now though that you went!) - glad you got the friend recommendation I sent 

*Laura* - sorry to hear about your clients  - we went to the Banyan Cafe tonight - just up the hill a bit from Midpoint on the other side of the road - DH had Salmon on teriyaki spinach and wasabi mashed pototo and I had Beef Satay - was absolutely scrummy! 

I'll have a go at updating the list tomorrow - off to bed now as it's 1.25am here! Night night all 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Morning chicks  

Pam - Lovely to hear from you.  I'm so excited for you re the DE - what a lovely cousin you must have.  I really hope it goes well for you - please keep us posted on this board   

Terry -      fantastic news on your three mature eggs - sending you lots of fertilisation vibes.  From memory you seem to produce good quality eggs so it's looking good    

Steph - You're making my mouth water telling us all about your din dins    Do you have another scan today?

LB - Oh dear, your clients are in a pickle!  Good that you're not letting it get to you - you need to think of your party of five inside of you    

Preggers Swoo - How's you

Mira - Ooo, someone else to chat with during the day!  I'll keep you company.  Enjoy your last few days at work  

Nickster - You're probably fed up with people asking you when LO's going to make an appearance, so I'll ask you something different.  What are you wearing to give birth in?  Will the hospital make you wear a gown or can you wear what you want?  Also, are you allowed to keep your bra on?  Always wondered that - not sure why, just have  

Merse -  

LilJen - Oooo, not long 'til you'll be stimming.  I drank copious amounts of milk whilst stimming - all that protein is good for the eggies.  I'm not a fan of the taste of milk so I drank it with chocolate nesquik - yummy  

Beach - Only one more sleep to go   

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Mir- I'll keep you company although if all goes well tomorrow I'm back at work next Monday   

It was nice having her here but nice to have house back to self again x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach-   ...sure it is today but your sig says 15th anyway wishing you lots of lovely MS ..... ...today meant in a nice way really... 

Off to work...boobies still sore and leaking a wee bit but spotting stopped now too chicken to do bloods think it was just a blip period going to wait and see what happens next month...

  ...all the best Terry... ...thinking of you...

PUPO Laura...my little PUPO princess hows you honey?.....    

Steph - when is the next scan sweetie...   

Nics - tell Ems it aint vogue you know..... ...seriously hope you are well..I can imagine you are very apprehensive right now but just go with the flow sweetie..everything will be fine... 

Mir - not long till Maty leave.....hasnt the time flown in ... 

hello to everyone else hopefully catch up when I get back...xxxxxxxxx

Off to work now...xxxx

P.s just seen yr post Beach...Im sure all will be well tomorrow and it will be back to work honey..but ofcourse taking it easy Mrs Preggers....xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Gabs x could get used to this staying at home lark...hope that you're ok, it must be a concern not knowing what's going off x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Morning everyone   

Just wanted to say:

Miranda - Loving your new avatar pic   Bump is looking fab  

Laura -        

Sorry to gatecrash. (Actually, I am not gatecrashing as I am a poor responder too  ) 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning everyone - sorry no personals as in a bit of a panic and need your expertise advice, please.

Have done 3 HPT (2 first response and 1 cheapy dip one) over the last 2 days.  They all had strong lines and came up straight away.  

This morning and did another cheapy dip one, first pee of the day and all that, but the line is really faint and took ages to come up.  My official test day isn't until tomorrow.  Do you think that this is right that the line is faint today.  Could HCG still be in my system as I was injecting 2000iu for support until last Wednesday, every other day though.  I thought this would be out of my system.  Do you think I should be worried?  

Swoo x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

swoo- I've no idea really, I had HCG and my last one was the Wednesday before I tested on the Monday.    Good luck


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Beach - thanks for that - that means you were the same as me, so it definately should have been out of my system.  I'm probably just being paranoid.  I will wait until tomorrow and do the one the clinic gave me and try not to panic in the meantime. 

Hope your doing ok - Your scan's tomorrow isn't it - I'll keep everything crossed for you that all goes well


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Swoo - I wouldn't take too much notice of cheapy tests, they can be so unreliable.  I think your BFP is a real one


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swoo - all the tests have different sensitivites as they are all made differently. I'm sure its fine    don't stress.
ems - you can wear what you want but they need access obviously and clothes will prob get ruined if you give birth in them! I have 2 mothercare nightshirts that I haven't worn as they itch my bump (its very sensitive) so I'll use them cos otherwise a waste of money. If they itch when I'm in labour I don't know what I'll wear!   Bra is optional but only have small (.)(.) so not a prob for me!
Loll - have a good day at work. do you want to borrow some breast pads!  
beach -not long now  
the sun is out again so you know what I'm doing today girls! ah the sunlounger life!   
Nw


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi

One or more of you asked about discretion in transferring more than two embryos into a woman under 40 years of age.

I refer to the HFEA Code of Practice (which the HFE Act 1990 required the HFEA to adopt): http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/959.html

as well as to the 2001 decision to reduce from 3 to 2 the number of embryos transferred: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/959.html

The latter makes clear that extenuating circumstances will be recognised and will permit the occasional transfer of three embryos.

The "rule" about maximum numbers can be found at G.8.5.1 of the Code of Practice...but note the wording: "SHOULD not transfer". This means that this is not a hard and fast rule. And if you look at the introduction to the Code of Practice, it makes clear that there are certain things in the Code which are mandatory and certain ones which have exceptions or are not mandatory and they say to look at the language. The use of "should" makes it clear that this is not one of those areas that is without exception.

I've just spoken with someone at the HFEA on a no-names basis, and they confirmed that being a low responder, multiple cycles, and being 39 would constitute an exception in their minds to the maximum transfer of two rule.

So ladies...do not hesitate to discuss this with your doctor. If the circumstances are right, they would not be breaking the rules to put three into you. That being said, the risk of triplets is not without consideration. There are very significant risks to triplets --- I'll let you Google for yourselves. This is not something that I wish upon myself; I don't even want twins. It's that much harder to test / monitor the foetus, there are complications, yada yada yada. So you really have to weigh it...but the option is there.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

scan at clinic today showed follicle has grown, so the small dose of Menopur did the trick - have one more ctrotide jab to do then I have to go back to the clinic at 9.30pm tonight to have my trigger jab, have a drug-free day tomorrow and then EC will be Friday morning at 8.30am. Woohoooo  - am so pleased to be getting further than I did last time, and am praying that there will be an egg there - my oestradiol was 200-hundred-and-something this afternoon so they said it looks good for there to be an egg or two there    ET (if I get that far    ) will be a day-2 transfer on Sunday, and then we fly home on Monday.

*Swoo* - try to ignore the cheapy test, like the others said they can be very unreliable - hope you get a lovely clear ^bfp^ tomorrow to reassure you   

*Beachy* - good luck hon, I'll be thinking of you   

Sorry no more personals -  and  to everyone!

Love Steph xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

That is really useful info, thank you Terry. 

I had always had it explained to me by consultants as a blanket rule - misleading information at best. 

and this is really important for women who are slightly older - our eggs are losing quality and we need to try to transfer as many as possible each time to "find" the good one that will iimplant.  

thank you again


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Terry - that's v interesting. did they all fertilise? You have a good track record with single embies though so presume you will be at increased risk of twins!    good luck! Is ET tomorrow?
Hi Anna III!  
Steph - great news hun! I hope you get a really good egg and embryo this time. Hope it will be a quality one as it hasn't been drugged up to the eyeballs!  

MW tomorrow for membrane sweep, followed by mobile reflexologist session in the afternoon. Then if still no labour, lovely birthday dinner at local restaurant!   Just going to enjoy my day and not think about numbers!   (40   )
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- Have a lovely birthday meal, at least if you do go into labour you might get dinner free


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Awww, huge hugs Nicki   Enjoy your day tomorrow and I hope bubs gets moving for you! I am 40 later this year too   I am trying to believe that we have to embrace it but it's very hard!! 

Rachel xx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All,

OK, time for some personals now that I've read through the thread. (I know, I know...I should keep up rather than leave between cycles, but I was so busy at work and admittedly a little down after the BFN in April...)

Miranda7:  LIke you, I have a bad AMH but a very respectable FSH.  Methinks that in my case, the AMH is the more reliable. Why else would I be such a bloody poor responder?? Doctor said one of my ovaries was so small that she was amazed anything came out of it...

Little Jenny:  Can you send me info on egg freezing? Before my daughter was conceived (IVF #3), my younger sister (well, not much younger; she'll be 34 this summer) offered her help to me --- it was understood that this was eggs.  Very sweet.  Thankfully, I didn't have to take her up on her offer as I conceived DD soon after --- she's a smoker so I wonder if her eggs are any better than mine.  But I wonder if she's afflicted with the same problem as me, and I won't be in a position to help her because as my doctor told me today "you're ovaries are running out of steam."  But I could help her financially if she wanted to freeze some eggs.  Do you know if they do this in North America too? I had thought that egg freezing was still experimental...glad to see it isn't. If you have any good links, I'd love to have them.   PS --- I could tell you were of my tribe when I first read your postings a while back; and that was before the reference to six hour increments (which of course gave it away...)  Do you work in the City?

emmachoc:  I think we spoke back in the winter when I had what was probably a blighted ovum.  Didn't you have one too at some point?  So heartwarming to see you pregnant and at 20 weeks --- really gives me hope!  Glad the scan went well today.

swoo ---Congrats!!!

Loui5e: St Mary's Paddington is recognised as a certain of excellence for miscarriage.  perhaps ask for a referral there??  Also, I'm curious as to why donor eggs are being suggested when you have proven fertility. HOw old are you??

Anna 3rd:  I think you're right about AMH being the better measure, though the literature is still divided.  My AMH sucks, so this isn't good news for me....

Stephjoy: May I ask how much IVF plus ICSI costs at Jinemed?  How do you get your drugs? How many trips do you have to do? I'm wondering if it's cheaper than here all in.  I did my first abroad in North America.  The hassle/stress factor dictated that I not repeat the experience...but several years later (and 36k poorer) I may reconsider.

Lollipop:  I had lactation during this cycle and my doctor said that anyone who has breast fed can lactate for two years after and especially with hormones as in IVF.

LauraB:  Keeping my fingers crossed for your HPT!

NickiW:  Have they told you when you're likely to pop? Good luck!

Good luck to all you others out there injecting away!

Terry


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

NickiW: Will you have your little one before you turn 40? That would be cool "Yes, I was in my 30's when little X was born..."

All three of my eggs (inc the two that should never have made it) fertilised!  Normally, because I produce so little (ie one egg), they transfer on day 2 just to get it in me.  But this time, because there are three, and in order to help them justify to the HFEA a transfer of three (if they all survive), they are doing a day 3 (ie on Friday).  The one criticism my clinic had on their last HFEA inspection was doing such a transfer, so they have to paper it well.  Anyhow, I guess it will help to see if there's a runt in there.  [email protected] not keen on multiples but willing to take chances.  40 is my next bday and my ovaries don't have much left in them, if my AMH and my doctor's observation of my right ovary are anything to go by...

BTW, does anyone have any info on the statistical likelihood of multiples if you have three embryos transferred?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

NicsW - Gloves, newspaper shoelace...what not Yet?...I think we should watch this space after you have yr little sweep...take extra special care...You'll be fine... 

Beach -    ...for good news tomorrow sweetie..you still got MS.... 

Laura - can believe you are into yr second week already hope all is going well honey....      

Steph - Cant believe you are at this stage already...like Nic said Im sure yr little eggie/eggies will be of good quality as they wouldnt have been fried by all the drugs....200 is more like it isnt it?.... ...def must have been the pill eh..!

Terry - sending you lots of postive vibes too....  ...interesting about the Lactating but to be honest I last breast fed my boy nearly 12 years ago...so dont know if it is that..spoke to a gynae registrar today who said def need to see the GP especially since I havent had a proper period not even sure what cycle day I am on if I am...anyway going to see him Friday hopefully....dh was really shocked at the nipple discharge sorry.....TMI... ...bl**dy he*l he said.....the more I think about it I do think its increased Prolactin as they really feel heavy uncomfortable....Nics can I have some BP's pse.... 
Hope all goes well with you honey.... 

Mir - How are you sweetie...? hope you are well... 

Merse -  

there are just so many Ive lost my way again......

Swoo - try not to worry honey.... ...Im sure everything is fine.... 

Anyway brain is shot hello to anyone else Ive forgotten and take extra special care....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

come on PUPO people we need another BFP to keep us going...                  

Lots of big sloppy ones as usual ,....the same ones Mr Merse gets....(the furry one I mean.... ...) oh dear sorry Merse that sounds worse doesnt it....   

By the way Beach..does Alex get his XBOX live now...thanks for the little piccie ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

I'mnot feeling well, think I've had some off orange juice and feel like I'm gonna throw up.  Had a 12 hour day (again) and no lunch, so tired, got in and burst into tears, me and tim not talking since Sunday and I'm fed up.  

Loll - Hello darling, hows the leaky boobies?

Mirra - So whats planned for next week or you just sitting about with your feet up?

beach -    

Steph - All going well then!  

Nicki - hope you get your nice meal out tom. 

Terry -    

Hello to all I've missed. X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Also can you tell Romina that noone has called me in regards to the drugs she askd me to being back to the Uk.  Cheers dear. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura     give Tim a kick up the back side from me

Hi Gabs, thanks for wishes x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Moody? Feeling sick? Hooray! laura - if you aren't preggers I shall eat my hat. 
Loads planned for next week - get the nursery ready, find out about tax credits, do the garden...

Lolly - my boobs have been killing me all day! Baaaah. When do youi find out what your prolactin levels are?

Steph - it seems to be going so fast this time, as you've done half over here. Hope there's a good one or two in there.

terry - I think AMH is more reliable, too. My FSH just makes no sense otherwise.

Beach - the best of luck for tomorrow! I'm praying for a heartbeat for you.

Swoo - ignore the cheap tests at all costs! I got the faintest of lines DAYS after my positive result, and days after official test day on thos - crapilicious! They say they're sensitive to 10iu, but they certainly ain't. My HCG was well over 100 by the time they registered a thing.

Happy birthday for tomorrow Nicks! And happy birth? Perhaps?

Rachel - welcome to Team PR! Are you TTC at the moment, in between modding?

Hello to everyone else! Sorry, no more personals - The Apprentice is on!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim always disappears on the 2ww, he can't cope with it!  Like I can!  I'm just ignoring him too, I am too tired to argue with him.

Mirra - Im sure you said about your hat last time!!  Did you actually eat one?  Can I see the proof!

Beach - How you feeling?

Just watching the apprentice in bed... missed it the last 3 weeks!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Evening all - thanks for putting my mind at ease with all your responses.  I have chosen to ignore the cheapy tests and put them in the bin where they belong  

Beach -    for your scan tomorrow  
Steph - great news about your follies     hopefully this will be the one  
Nicki - hope you have a great day tomorrow   hope she doesn't put in an appearance while your eating your birthday meal  
Laura -   hope you have a better day tomorrow   Your first week has gone so quick    not long to go now.  My DP is called Tim too, he goes weird on the 2WW also cause he can't cope with it, must be a name thing.

Hi to everyone else i've missed.

Swoo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swoo - Mirra had exactly the thing with the cheap tests so don't worry.  I really wish he would look after me and pamper me, makes me so sad that every ones elses others halves do and I always end up doing everything my sefl and him sodding off.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Miranda- not sure if tomorrow we'll see one if all is well as I'll only be 6+5   

Laura- I feel like tomorrow is my execution day, so scared about what the scan might tell us x

Hi Swoo and thanks x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder if all the HCG jabs you had in the 2ww mucked up all your readings?  Just think if you'd never had any bloods you would not be any the wiser.  Just remember your numbers raised alot last time.  What time is appointment?

X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not until 4.15 and then blood results we'll get the following pm....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all  

*Laura* - hope you feel better tomorrow  and that Tim pulls his finger out! 

*Nicks *- have a lovely  hon - enjoy your meal! 

*Beachy* - good luck tomorrow   

*Mira *- not long now - I really hope you enjoy your matty leave and find plenty of time to do all of those things you want to do 

*Terry* - Congratulations on 100% fertilisation  - so pleased for you - when will they be put back? Good luck for ET    Here is the website address for Jinemed: http://www.ivfturkey.com - I didn't go to Turkey until I actually cycled, as I went to one of the consultations they set up in London in January. They are coming to London again at the end of July for consults if you are interested - details at the top of the homepage.

Last month I tried a short protocol there, but it got cancelled as I had no response to stimms - if it had gone ahead I would have been out here 21 nights (but you can do it in 17 like Laura just did I think). If time off is an issue you can do the first stim stage and scans via an associate consultant they have at the Portland Hospital in London - Dr Saradogan. Bugle did this and I think she spent just 2 weeks in Turkey.

They charge £1.500 for IVF - with ICSI, assisted hatching and blastocyst program all included if required, plus medication £800 (poor responders pay around an extra £500 on top of this price for the extra drugs). They sell packages including hotel accommodation for either £3,100 - 3 star hotel - or £3,500 - 4 star hotel (with gym & swimming pool). Then you pay for your flights yourself.

I am having Natural IVF this month, which is cheaper as I only have to spend 7 nights in Turkey - I had 3 follicular tracking scans via Dr Saradogan before I came out here - and am not spending loads of money on the stimms drugs.

Just had lovely meal at Midpoint after going to the Jinemed this evening to have my trigger jab in the bum - ouch! DH and I both had steaks  Clinic again in the morning to hopefully get some  frozen as back-up just in case Friday doesn't work out due to DH's retrograde ejac problem, which is a lot better than it was and doesn't happen very often, but you never know under pressure!  *Laura* - I will try to remember to ask Romina then 

Love Steph xx

P.S. will try to update the list now but can't promise anything as am not on my usual computer!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I did not pay any extra for drugs? I just paid the £800 in the normal package?   Did you see my last post to you about the drugs Romina gave me?  Be great if you can just check the person has my number right!

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Laura,

ohh well done there then - I think Mira paid an extra £500 - right Mira? I ended paying for what I had in 7 days of stimming before being cancelled - but that was around £868!

I'll try to remember to ask her tomorrow re the other person's drugs 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cheers hon.  Bet your dead excited!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm scared!!!  having to keep reminding myself one step at a time - one step at a time - one step at a time! 

When is your test date hon? (just doing list)


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Anna the Third* - can I put you on our list? Not sure about your details as you don't have a signature - if you could give me some details of where you are at and what you plan next I will add you 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - tested negative - just had follow up May '08, hoping to cycle again as soon as possible *Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
just had follow up - decision re 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment/considering donor eggs*Latestarter*Currently undergoing cycle monitoring at ARGC before 1st ICSI*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Odette*4th IVF - Barcelona IVI - this time with DE - May '08? *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - due to start July 2008 *Popsi*2nd IVF - DHEA trial at IVF Wales - due to start July 2008 *Sammie*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start mid-May 2008 - currently on Cyclo-Progynova to regulate FSH*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - waiting for update *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - EC was 13/05/08 - waiting for update *Stephjoy*1st Natural IVF (after 3 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs) - Jinemed - EC 16/05/08*Terry*6th ICSI - SP - 3 eggs - 3 fertilised - ET 16/05/08
   *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Laurab*4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 7 eggs - 5 embies ET 08/05/08 - testing 20/05/08*TracyM*2nd DIVF - EC 05/05/08 - 5 day blastocyst transfer 09/05/08 - testing 24/05/08*Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle or miscarriage: * *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Francie*3rd IVF - tested negative 07/05/08  *ClaireP*3rd ICSI - ARGC - Feb '08 - tested negative - review April '08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Juicy*2nd IVF - Lister - April '08 - tested negative  *Lincs Jax*5th IVF, with IVIG - Care Nottingham - 4 eggs but no fertilisation  converted to FET with one fighter frostie - tested positive April '08 but levels fell - miscarriage *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*4th ICSI - Jinemed - cancelled due to no response  - back to Jinemed later in Summer?*Loui5e* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - tested positive but miscarriage 8w4d  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*4th IVF - 3 eggs fertilised but none put back  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - Jinemed - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sonia*3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - LP - tested negative 07/05/08  *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Beachgirl*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - 3 embryos - due ??/??/08 *Cath J*  on 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - 1st scan ??/05/08 - due ??/??/08 *Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*LittleJenny* here on behalf of her sister, Kate on 1st IVF - twins! due ??/??/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due 29/06/08*Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due ??/??/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - tested positive 13/05/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*PaulB & his DW Jennig*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation  *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Laura - I have a series of edible hats!   Every time one of you lot proves me wrong I have to go bake another...
Pork pie hat anyone?  

BUT, I don't remember you going off your food last time L - did you?

Steph - yes, I paid £500 extra for drugs, all agreed before i went out, so there were no surprises. I only JUST made it back on the plane I'd booked with 17 days, as I stimmed for 13 days and then had a day 2 transfer - my choice as I couldn't see the point of waiting with two embryos.

Yowsers! Another bum trigger! Mine was in the tum, fortunately. Good luck for Friday, birdie.  

Beach - it'll be fine tomorrow - I have everything crossed (well, all the things I have two of...) Sod the bloods now - the scan will show the yolk sac and all the important stuff. As laura said, they were going in the right direction last week - it might very well be either the jabs or one embie not making it, or a combination of those. Sending you   your mind is at rest by this time tomorrow.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- thanks for new list, good luck for tx    

Thnaks Mir- trying not to think about it, just wish we didn't have to wait till pm but they don't do pg scans in the morning apparently....jsut hope that it's not all over tomorrow, at least at the moment ignorance is bliss as I'm still pg xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It won't be over tomorrow beach or I'll eat one of Mirra's hats!

Mirra - I didn't feel sick last time but on different progesterone drugs this time. 

Steph - Sorry dear bit late now but I test next tue (20th)... well offically! I didn't find the bum injection hurt dear so don't worry!

As for the cost of drugs i think they have put them all up (they used to be £500) now its £800, I think maybe they have evened it out so everyone pays the same good for us PR's!  Them normal responders get more eggs so surely they won't mind subsidising our drugs!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right fanny gel and bed for me.

Night girls!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it's supposed to be £800 for drugs for normal responders, £1300 for drugs if you are a PR - like Mira I agreed on extra £500 before I went out but ended up not paying the package price as cancelled - paid for what we had had in terms of drugs and accommodation etc. instead.

My  jab didn't hurt too much at the time, but right buttock has gone a bit dead now!  Hopefully will be fine tomorrow 

Off to bed now as nearly 1am here and up early - night night xxx

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah my bum went all numb after too!

Oh looks like I got a bargain over the drugs then!  And I had a right ole whack of drugs too!  

Night Steph. X


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Nickster -   have a lovely day  

Beachy -   for scan and bloods - am   that it'll all be OK   

Steph - Woooo hoooo, way to go - glad to hear your follie is behaving itself.  Enjoy your drug free day today and   for EC tomorrow     Thanks for the updated list too  

Terry - I had three embies put back on my last fresh go (I live in HK and you can have up to four put back) - they were all 8 cell grade 2, with no fragmentation.  I got a BFP but it wasn't to be (see my sing).  On my FET go I had 2 x 8 cells with fragmentation put back and here I am today.  I don't know what the percentage chance of having twins is when you have three put back, but it's obviously gotta be higher than when you have 2 put back.  Good luck with your decision   

LB - Feeling sick is good - I felt sick days before my official BFP and as it turns out it was the m/s that is still plaguing me to this day!   

Mira - Enjoy your last few days at work  

Gabs - Hello hun, sorry to hear you're having a bit of a mare at the mo.    

Hello to everyone else  

Am off to my first Pilates for Pregnant Women class today - gotta decided what to wear    xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Emma- did you find soemthing to wear for your class?  I can never find anything for things like that.

Another sunny day so far, hoping it stays that way all weekend.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's piddling down here! I was up at 6 as well - but I don't really fancy a long walk in this.

Never mind - all's not lost - I've had my turn in Scramble and you only need 14 to beat me!

Emma - oo, Pilates! That sounds good! I was told of a baby yoga person yesterday - might check it out if I get the time before Bob's here.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Miranda! It's a big secret but we are using some of our frosties in June   I read this thread with great interest. It's all so familiar and heartbreaking. I always took at least 18 days to stim and then so few eggs and the quality was rubbish   Cycle 4 was abandoned due to ovulation before ec   Cycle 6 with de ( I don't talk about it much on the boards as I can never be sure who's reading  ) produced the girls and 6 frosties  

Rachel x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning!

Nicks -     

Miranda - Countdown now....  

Beach - Good luck for the scan today, hopefuly you'll be able to see the heartbeat   

Terry - Good luck for et tomorrow   

Steph - Thanks for the update! I'll   for a super egg for you, hopefully 2   

Emma - Hope you enjoyed the pilates class  

Rachel - Hi  

A big   to everyone else!

I now have my 1st AF after withdraw bleed from failed cycle last month so will start on the OCP tonight. Baseline scan in a couple of wks time. Here we go again!!

Alegria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I quake when I think who could be reading, Rachel! But then I figure, if they're so interested they can take it...  

Bloody good luck for this next cycle - sounds like they're a great batch! Does that mean a triplet for the girls? technically?

Alegs - best of luck for this cycle! Such a relief to start again in some ways, but terrifying too - here's to a good one!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Rachel - I'm a big fan of FET!  Wishing you all the luck in the work for your next cycle   

Mira - Ooo, I'm excited for you that you're about to start your matty leave.

Alegria - So you're back in the saddle?  Stick with Team PR and we'll get you through   

Well I managed to find something to wear to the pilates class and I really enjoyed it.  It was a bit like a Benetton advert as there were so many nationalities there!  The instructor was an English guy who looked like he had a bit of a beer belly   but he's a trained osteopath and a pilates instructor so even though he didn't really look the part he seemed to know what he's doing    Off to have my dinner now   xxx


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Beach - just wanted to say good luck for this afternoon   

Laura - hope you have a better day today  

Nicki - have a great day   

Emma - Pilates whilst pregnant sounds great - I did pilates a lot before I started this last cycle of treatment and would love to carry on doing it 

Hi to everyone else - just waiting for my clinic to call me back to find out what is next.

Catch up with you all later 

Swoo x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
thanks for birthday wishes! Been to MW - cervix is softening and shortening but not open enough to do sweep - so not expecting any miracles yet! 
Rachel - (sshh - good luck with FET!   ) Your girls are lovely! I was at the Priory Brum initially - not impressed - I never even had my FSH measured in 6 months of treatment - just wanted my money!
Ems - good on you with Pilates -did my yoga DVD once - what a waste of money. It will be on ebay soon!  
Steph - drug free day? What you up to? Hope buttock has come back to life!  
LB - how you feeling? OJ often makes me feel sick if my tum is a bit dodgy - its very acidic and you might have some after effects from steroids/aspirin. Got pee sticks in?  
Lol - how's the lactation?  
Swoo -hopefully you will get a date for scan  
Mirra - one more day at work after today? Fab!  
Alegria - starting again must feel quite positive - does get more stressful though I know  
beach - it must be agony having to wait all day! Fingerscrossed for you babe. I'm sure it will be good news     
Off for lunch now - maybe rustle up something with prawns and avocado as a treat!   
love to all
NW


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Its lovely to see so many BFP's on this thread at the mo.

Steph, thanks for the update, i timed it well again.  Good luck with your treatment, i'm   for you.

Mir - enjoy the next couple of weeks.  Its a pity you can't store sleep up and save it for when you need it, 'coz your going to need all you can get.   

Laura - not long to go eh.  You provide everyone on this thread with so much support, surely its your turn now.    for you too.

Emma - can't believe you're 20 weeks already !! Mind you, Olivia is 5 1/2 months.

Nicki -    Have a lovely day.  Hope the wait is going well.

Beach -   and good luck for your scan this afternoon.

Swinny -   i will reply to your pm, honest 

Gabs -   

Merse -   

i hope i havn't missed anyone but   to everyone else.

Well, we are fine,  Olivia is doing well despite me having to take her to the Dr's cos she isn't gaining weight as fast as everyone thinks she should be  .  She's B/F so is bound not to put on as much as formula fed and me and DH are small so she's never going to be massive, its just cos she had a high birth weight.  


Take Care Everyone - the little one has just woken  

Pin xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My sister's baby was 11lb at birth and yet she's a tiny wee thing four years on - don't fret Pin! Blooming people, expecting them to be heavyweights just because they tipped the scales a bit at birth!

Now, why do people keep saying I've only two weeks? Literally everyone! I'm getting scared...

No sweep Nicks? But she MUST be born today! It's such a landmark day!

I'm quite excited too, Emma! Trying to concentrate, but it's haaaaard...

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Clinic visit this morning went well - we have  -  - have had this frozen for back up just in case we don't get any fresh tomorrow. DH's diabetes causes retrograde ejaculation sometimes (where the sperm go back into the bladder instead of into the outside world). We both got the giggles as the leather chair DH was sitting in in the "little room" kept squeaking, no matter how he sat! 

We have gorgeous weather here today - hot with a cool breeze and very bright and clear - had a lovely lunch sitting outside at Midpoint, then went over the Golden Horn to the Topkapi Palace and the Blue Mosque - had visited both before but this time went inside the Harem in the palace and also inside the Blue Mosque (went during prayers last time so couldn't go in). Had milk pudding with pistachio topping and apple tea overlooking the Bosphorus - fab! Then we got a ride on a tram back to the area we are staying in 

Going to eat locally tonight and have an early night as I have to be at the clinic for EC at 8am - will try to let you know how I get on soon as I can in the afternoon 

 for an egg!   

*Laura* - I asked Romina about the drugs you took back with you for the other patient - she said the one she thought would be phoning you has cancelled, another should be in touch with you soon - contact her if any problems.

*Pin* - so lovely to hear from you - OJ is gorgeous  - am sure her weight is fine - as long as she is happy and you are happy then  to those who say she's too small !

*Beachy* -   
*
Nicks* -  - sorry you didn't get to have your sweep - hope you have a lovely meal 

Lots of love to everybody else  - hope you are all having a good day 

Steph xxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Steph - sounds like youare having a nice relaxing day  

Mir - don't worry, everyone said i would go at 35 weeks 'cos i was HUGE but i went 11 days over and still had to be induced.  



Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Pin - OJ looks fab to me!   glad you went overdue too - feel like I am the only one in the world - all the others in my antenatal group delivered in their 39th week  
Steph/LB - has Laura been drug trafficking then?!   Glad you have had good day doing the sights.
Mirra - set your sights on term plus 2 weeks then you won't be disappointed!  
reflexology was fab! so relaxing. Have booked her again for next week if nothing happens. Got DH's cold now so I'll be feeling pants for a few days now instead of him. Its not looking good on the   front!
Nicks


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Nicks - Happy Birthday!!  Have a wonderful day!  I am sort of hoping Little Miss arrives today!

Terry - have PMd you on egg freezing. Congrats on the 100% fertilisation - that is brilliant news!

LauraB -     hope 2ww isn't driving you too nuts!  

Tracy - another PUPO lady - hope it's going well. 

Miranda - one more day of work now!  I will be interested to see how your doggies react to Bob.

Emma - hope all is going well.  Enjoy the pilates! 

Anna III - hi there! 

Alegria - so glad you are giving it another go and are starting up again; best of luck!!       

Beach - hope to hear good news soon!    

Steph - sounds like everything is going well; I do so admire your attitude.  I really wish I could be more like you.  

Sonia - hope you are ok  

Merse - hope to see you (and the cute dog pic) soon   

Rachel - wonderful you are thinking about using the frosties! 

Gabs - hi there!  

Swoo - so when is the scan?

Pin - nice to meet you!

Kate's next scan is on Monday!!   all is well.

AF after this one is egg freezing cycle but estimated date currently unknown since AF has refused to pay this month's visit on time.  She is currently running 2 days late and though boobs are sore as usual (and massive) I have not had the usual "warning" cramps.  I think I ov'd late this cycle (v. stressed) so I assume it's that.  It's just annoying because usually the old bag tips up like clockwork having announced her imminent arrival with a few days of cramps.  Hopefully she'll arrive tomorrow or over the weekend so that I can at least estimate when my cycle will start.  If she doesn't turn up and it's a "coil baby" then, obviously, the egg freezing will be abandoned! 

love to everyone I've missed!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry for late reply from me, absolutely speechless, we got a heartbeat!!!!, there's a sac, yolk and foetal pole, back next week for another scan and they've said there's still a 50/50 chance that it could either way up to 12 weeks....so shocked.  Thanks for all your support and kindness x x x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Beach I'm crying - so brilliant!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hurrah Beach well done. 
what week does that make it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- I cried too whilst having the scan, they struggled at first to find anything and I got resigned to the fact that it wasn';t there then all of a sudden it appeared, I've a tilted womb so that makes it harder apparently.

Anna-I'll be 7 + 5 next week x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

gosh, really teasing you this little one isn't he/she. 

Im SO pleased for you. I can imagine the scene in the room actually.  

I love the way the time goes really fast - eg you're already nearly 2 months!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sure your chances are much better than 50% now you've seen a HB - its a fighter this baby.    God you must have had such an emotional day hun - you try and chill now!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach!!!    

That is fantastic news!!  I am so pleased.  You must be relieved.  Not sure why they are still saying 50:50 - seems very negative now they have a heartbeat...

As Anna says, seems as though this one is a tease and likes to mess around with hormones and hide from scans.  Sounds like a fun one to me!!   

Hope you can relax a little more now..

Hi there Anna!

Nicks - for my wish for you to have Little Miss today, you'd better have a swift labour!


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Beachy - So happy for you, this little'un is a fighter  

Nicks - Like LJ I was hoping Little Miss would come out and play today  

Alegria xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicki - I've only had my FSH checked once and that was my gp! The Priory didn't seem very big on testing etc which is one of the reasons we moved on. They were lovely and I always felt looked after but they didn't seem to move very quickly with progress if you know what I mean   I hope things get moving for you soon  

Beachgirl - I'm very happy your scan went well   Great news  

Rachel x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, 

I dont post often as waiting to start my treatment, but read everyday, just wanted to say

Nikki - happy birthday

Beach - thats WONDERFUL news, i was   reading your post, it must be an emotional rollercoaster for you, but this little one sounds like a fighter  

Love to everyone else

Andrea xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Nicky - So where you off to for birthday  dinner?  You any good pressies?? should we all eat some cake in your honor?

Mirra -I am so Jealous of you I don't  think I can type.... I'm sure the only reason I want a baby is so I can get a few months off work!!

Beach - I've already said but I'll say it again.... 'Yeeeee Haaaaa'!!!  I read chance of miscarriage going down to about 6% after heartbet seen, go with our stats not the clinics! 

Pin - Hello!  OJ is a peach!

Andrea - Hello Mrs Lurker!  Welcome to join us!

Well Tim fell off his bike last night and now has a broken collar bone.  

I'm feeling rubbish, tired and fed up, no symptoms but AF pains.  I know its not worked and I'm getting panicky about it. I'm not sure I will be able to pick myself up from a BFN.

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph- How could I forget you!  Good Luck for tom, no worries about the drugs, I was just worrying about some poor women desperate to get her drugs and worrying!  Also you MUST try to do the Bosphurus boat trip, you get the boat from either near the bridge (enimum?) or by the clininc BEskitas sea bus and it takes you up the river for about an hour and then you stop for few hoursin the most beautiful place... realy worth the £3 or what ever it is!

XX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura B -     please try and stay positive.  AF pains are not necessarily a bad sign.  Kate had them and I know Miranda did too.  Hope Tim is ok.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't help it, in bed crying again, I just know this hasn't worked.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-     stay positive, there's no reason to think that it hasn't worked is there


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try not to worry too much about AF pains Laura - they'd be so unlikely 5 days before your AF is due there may just be things goin' on on that there womb of yours. probably the quins jostling for space!

Beach - like Laura I've said this before today, but it's so bloody thrilling that you've seen a heartbeat! And our Dr Nicks has said exactly the same - once you see that there's a much lower chance of miscarriage. Hope you're celebrating? It's wonderful news.

Steph - the best of luck for tomorrow! I'm thinking two.   Great that you have back-up swimmers!

Rachel - cripes - no FSH? Even though mine turned out to be fairly meaningless for me, I would have thought that was the starting point for any investigations. Clinics seem so different - I thought the HFEA were meant to regulate things? Evidently FF is the only place to get all the info!

Welcome Popsi!

LilJen - Auntie NEVER bothers her **** to do what she normally does when you're waiting for her. She's so contrary! I had 28-day cycles but knew she would be a bugger when I needed her to be on time, which is why I took the pill before my cycle.

I know I've missed a few - but love to you all.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- celebrating witha  glass of milk...how's the house sale going?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quickie as just off to bed -

*Beachy *- Yayyyyyyyyyyy soooooo pleased for you  - am all tearful, it must have been so wonderful to see that heartbeat. Am  that the next scan brings further reassurance and all will be well from now on   

*Popsi* - welcome to the thread lurker! (I was one of those once - for months!  )  - I see from your signature you are on the DHEA trial in Wales - that's really interesting - am I right in saying some girls will get DHEA and some a placebo? I really hope you get a much better result next time you cycle in July   

*LittleJen *-  - trust the old  to mess you about when you need her to come on time!!

*Mira* - thanks hon - I'd be happy with one good 'un!    two would be a huge bonus!

*Laura* - might try the boat trip on Saturday (my day off between EC and ET) - either that or get a ferry over to the Asian side - did you do that? Did you get the boat trip from Kabatas or Eminonu?

Please, please don't beat yourself up  cos you have AF pains - you are 5 days before testing and it is far more likely that you are having implantation pains than AF pains! Hold it together babe - pains are a positive sign! it is all looking GOOD, honest - no need for tears  - stay   

Sorry to hear Tim broke his collarbone - is he out of hospital?

Sorry for no more personals - off to bed now, night all  will post tomorrow after EC!   

love Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - We got the boat at the sea bus port near the hosp, Beskitas but you can get on at Eminuo, which is is the first stop.  They didn't keep him  in, just patched him up and sent him home!  Good Luck tom. XXXXX

Mirra - I have a 27/8 day cycle so AF due about sun/mon and I do get pains on and off few days before.

Beach - Enjoy your milk!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Laura - as Beach says there is absolutely no evidence AT ALL to support your assumption that this hasn't worked for you and the AF pains may be good.  Please try and stay positive.  Is there anything fun or uplifting you can do in the next couple of days?  Kate went to a spa and the lady there was just lovely - assumed Kate was pregnant in considering what treatments she was allowed to have and encouraged her to think positive.  I think she had a reiki session in the end.  It gave her a real boost when she was feeling very negative - is there any equivalent which might do the same for you? I hate to think of you lying in bed crying.      

Sleep well Steph!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've driven myself nuts reading all the 2ww diaries.  No fun for me work tom.  Am out with my friend on Sunday though so that be nice.

I think I'm tired more than anything, this really has been a killer week at work.  

Just when only symptom is AF pains your gonna think the worse and its never worked before so why should it this time.

Sorry being a grump!


----------



## swoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all 

Only just managed to get on the PC quickly as DP working on it all night.  So just a few personals.

Beach - brilliant news about your scan, a heartbeat - this is so positive   

Steph -  Hope all goes well with EC tomorrow and you got an early night tonight   

Nicki - hope you had a good day  

Laura - Try to stay positive, I got loads of pains and negative thoughts, you haven't got long till test day, hang on in there    There is no reason why it wont work - you have lovely embies on board   Hope Tim is not in too much pain.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not catching up with you all.

Have now got my first scan booked for 29th May, so another 2WW for me  .  Bet this one is worse than the first one  

I'll try and catch up with you all tomorrow, if I can get on the PC that is!!

Swoo x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I know it's no consolation but I had bad AF and I was convinced it meant it was over, try and stay positive and don't stress about anything that hasn't happened yet, easier said than done I know xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Boobs not sore either though.

Anyway I'm gonna have an early night, stop driving myself


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oi...Mrs...Laura....                  ...long way to go yet...just try and relax honey..know its easy for me to say..the 2ww is the hardest time sometimes I think...     .....hope you are still feeling  ...in a nice way.. 

Nics - I was ten days late and my ds still didnt want to come out..his head wasnt engaged either, pse try not to worry princess will make her appearance when she is ready take care...  

Mir -    ...for Maty leave....x

Well lactating not so bad now little bit but not as much still no endo pains..feel really tired and everyone at work keeps pointing it out now...HPT was negative 2 days ago dont want to do another one..going to GP tomorrow for some bloods..checking Prolactin, Thyroid etc because just feel DIFFERENT...We had an emergency this morning..young girls 71/2 weeks pregnant ended up doing an emergency Laparotomy, she was losing a lot of blood ended up getting 4 units of blood....In Recovery Mother and Bubba were fine I had a little tear in my eye...anyway had a really long day at work so off to bed as tired still what is wrong with me...

Beach -   Ive Pm'd you.... ...so pleased...xxx

Steph - Looking good Ive Pm'd you too....    

hello to everyone Ive missed.....nite,nite girls..xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Gabs- not got PM, might be slow tonight, you'll have to give me your mobile so I can contact you x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Laura - the only symptom Kate got was AF pains as well.  No sore boobs. No other signs.  Just AF pains.  Please stay positive.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's all face it, symptoms are a pile of pish, so why DO we take notice of any of 'em? Eh? Baaaah. It's all bollix - so ignore your bod Laura and just aim for distraction!


Lolly - get all that checked - ASAP! Can you get a little time off work? Sounds like you're so tired.  

Swoo - the endless waiting for the next scan! You'll be FINE. But it's such a horrendous wait. It gets easier after the 20-week scan!  

Same to you Beach - but hey, for just $2,000 you can be like the Cruises and buy a scanner machine off eBay! My mate found one - wish i'd known! I reckon we shouls all chip in for one, and just pass it round...

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- what a internal scanner?  Wow that'd be great.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate's scan is on Monday - she's terrified!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Beachy -      What wonderful news - you must be on    Am soooo pleased for you and DH.  Look after yourself and take care of your precious cargo   

Laura - Everyone else has said it but I'll say it again,  AF pains don't mean jot!  I used to get them before AF was due and I had them both times with my BFP's.  I was convinced it hadn't worked this time as I felt so premenstrual.  Pg symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms.  Oh and the first time I had sore boobs but the second time I didn't initially, well not until about 7 or 8 weeks.  Hang on in there   

Steph -   for today      I'm going with 2 eggs as well.  So pleased to hear you have some   in the bank if required.  Sending you lots of    

Lolli -    for your blood test today - I hope you get some good news    

Nicks - Oh lousy timing to get a cold - no one wants to have a Rudolph nose in their first Mum and baby photos    Seriously, hope you feel better soon and LO gets her butt into gear and makes an entrance   

Mira - Last day at work      

Swoo - Love your ticker  

Hello to everyone else   

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's one that does the both, Beach - they do do both, don't they? External and internal?
It would be grand to have one...

Morning Emma! I'm all nervous for my last day, for some reason! Everything's about to change at work, so it remains to be seen what will happen while I'm off. Still, whatever - I don't know if I will want to return or not, so I'll go with the flow.

Anyhoo, better go and walk the doggies before my LAST journey over the dreaded potholes (bladder weakness and potholes really don't go...)

Schlater, peoples.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- Have a fantastic day at work bet you can't wait for hometime x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

I am locking this thread in a min and starting a new one  

Miranda - It wasn't until I found FF that I understood fully what Clomid was for! That was after having 6 months worth beforehand! The way my first clinic described it was that it woudl just help me get pregnant! I was an infertility virgin and very scared so didn't question it! Now I realise that it was a whole wasted 6 months as my cycles were fine and regular anyway   Enjoy your last day at work   

Laura - Where's that PMA? You've a few days to go yet. Keep visualising those lovely embies snuggling in. Huge hugs       

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home everyone..................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140794.new#new


----------

